# Receptor VHF/UHF  220 MHz - 400 MHz para aviacion



## armaggedon_1757 (Abr 25, 2008)

Este receptor promete una recepcion corrida de 220 MHz hasta 400 MHz , en demodulacion AM , especial para aviacion ( militar ) , y su rango de frecuencias puede ser modificado, ajustando la sepracion de las espiras de L1 , y tambien su diametro.

COMPONENTES: 
R1, R3 ................ 47K 1/4W Resistor  
R2 ...................... 10K 1/4W Resistor  
R4 ....................... 4.7K 1/4W Resistor  
R5 ........................5K potenciometro lineal (ajusta nivel de regeneracion y sensibilidad)  
R6 ........................ 2.2K 1/4W Resistor  
C1,C2,C3,C6 ........ 0.001uF Ceramic Disc Capacitor  
C4 ........................ 2.2pF Ceramic Disc Capacitor  
C5 ....................... 1pF Ceramic Disc Capacitor  
C7 ....................... 15uF 15V Electrolytic Capacitor  
C8 ....................... 18pF Variable Capacitor  
D1 ....................... 1N82 Diode  
Q1 ....................... 2N918 NPN Transistor  
L1  ........................2 espiras AWG 22 aire. enrollar sobre mecha de taladro de 5/32 para                       lograr el diametro adecuado . (ajustar para establecer el rango de frecuencia)  
L2 ........................ 1.8uH   
ANT1 ....................18 pulgadas aprox   

circuito receptor extraido de la pagina: http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits 

el amplificador TDA 2822 M se puede conectar a la misma bateria que el receptor ( 9V )


----------



## lsedr (Jul 2, 2009)

Ya lo arme y no me sirvio para nada, solo se escucha un zumbido debil, la etapa amplificadora esta correcta con el CSC2822, pero el circuito parece no estar recibiendo ninguna señal, bueno lo armare una segunda vez, ademas es posible que la L2 que le instale es diferente a la que lleva. Bueno, pero por ahora estamos en prueba con este circuito.


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 2, 2009)

Por ahi lei que este tipo de circuitos (en mi caso lo lei para uno que está en www.pablin.com.ar y lo vi en otro lugar, que usa un 1n34 y un lm358, pero es parecido) solamente funcionan cuando se está muy cerca de la fuente de emisión (en el articulo donde lo lei, en ingles, decía que el circuito era para usar en un aeropuerto, o cosas así...) Armen un receptor VHF de FM, que es más probable que ande...


----------



## lsedr (Jul 4, 2009)

el problema era que me vendieron un transistor equivocado, probé con el NTE229 y ahora si se escucha la RF, lo demas es cuesation de ajuste y antena...


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 6, 2009)

armaggedon_1757 dijo:
			
		

> Este receptor promete una recepcion corrida de 220 MHz hasta 400 MHz , en demodulacion AM , especial para aviacion ( militar ) , y su rango de frecuencias puede ser modificado, ajustando la sepracion de las espiras de L1 , y tambien su diametro.



Hola, como estas, quisiera consultarte algunas cosas:

1º)Lo probaste? anda? Si es así, contanos como te fue.
2º)El diodo de detección...se puede usar algun otro de germanio o silicio? 1n4148, 1n34, OA91,etc?
3º) El transistor...2n918...acá en Bs. As. se conseguirá? posibles reemplazos? (Imagino que alguno que opere un poco mas de los 400mhz)

Yo armé uno para FM VHF y me anduvo, se escuchaban las conversaciones de los pilotos...jaja Ahora quisiera probar este a ver que tal... así que si podes comentar algo respecto a su funcionamiento, si lo probaste, será muy agradecido (y sino...bueno...capaz me mando y lo hago de una para probar...). Gracias por postearlo.
Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 6, 2009)

a mi si me funcionó, aunque todavia no le he colocado el NTE161 que lleva, solo estoy probando con un NTE229 y funciona bien, aunque hay que seguir ajustando para mejorar la señal, estoy usando una antena telescopica de radio fm. vale la pena armar este circuito, lo probare con el transistor 161 cuando lo consiga. he escuchado varias transmisiones de canales de tv, radios policiales, radioaficionados, etc. Sigo probando y ajustando, este tipo de circuito requiere paciencia, acordemonos. Lo divertido esta en armar ya que esto es un pasatiempo muy bonito e interezante.
H eprobado con capacitor variable tipo trimer, de los que traen la TV, (color verde). probaré con un C de fm de radio. La bobina L1 tiene dos vueltas y es de 1cm de ancho.


----------



## galafardo (Jul 14, 2009)

lsedr te hago una pregunta  L2  es 1.8uH Inductor ¿donde lo consigo o como lo construyo?  porque no lo ecuentro   por ningun lado y el C8 ....................... 18pF Variable Capacitor  tampoco lo encuentro como hago para conseguir estas piezas, nos puede colaborar con una foto del proyecto y el diagrama del circuito impreso en PCB, para armarlo con más precisión y detalle.
observando el receptor de anthony123
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-receptor-fm-miniatura-regenerativo-16195/
me dí de cuenta que este utiliza potenciometros como capacitores para sintonizar las señales de radio
puedo utilizarlos para reempalzar el capacitor variable de 18 pF (que todavia no podido conseguir)


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 14, 2009)

1.8µH es una bobina con forma de  resistencia.Si no la conseguis en un comercio de electronica, capaz podes rescatarla de alguna placa de PC, lectora de CD vieja,etc. Conseguite el código de colores, es similar (no igual) a una resistencia.
No se si se podría fabricar con alambre y un nucleo de ferrita y algunos cálculos (supongo que sí...)


C8... un trimmer, no se si existen de 0-18pF pero cualquiera que se acerque a ese valor puede ir.

El receptor de anthony123 es para VHF en FM, yo lo armé y funciona. Pero NO usa potenciometros como capacitores. Fijate bien, tiene un circuito LC con C variable para sintonizar. Los potes son de regeneracion y ganancia de la señal.

A pedido del público, dejo un PCB que aun no está probado,  para que puedan probarlo...

EDITO1: Respecto a la comparación con el receptor de anthony123, fijense que bien arriba donde está el circuito en este post, dice "en demodulacion AM". El de anthony123 es VHF en FM.

EDITO2: Por las dudas, esta placa está diseñada usando como amplificador a un LM386.


----------



## galafardo (Jul 14, 2009)

lsedr sigo todavia confundido con respeto a L2 1.8uH Inductor  me puedes ayudar para identificar este componente con una  foto , la unicas bobinas que me facilito un amigo se parecen  a un roscon ( de  5 a 10 mm)con alambre bobinado por dentro.

¿te hago una pregunta adicional sabes si este receptor de 144 mhz que esta posteado aqui funciona?:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...reemplazando-ic-taa611-tiene-sustituto-21583/


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 14, 2009)

NO soy lsedr. Un consejo sano, consultá más seguido a Google...y lee

http://www.victronics.cl/Inf_tecnica/Ariston/CR470UH.PDF

http://electronred.iespana.es/bobina.htm

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 14, 2009)

La bobina es 1.8 uH 
En colores = Marron (1), Gris (8) y Oro (*0.1)=18*0.1=1.8


----------



## lsedr (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo ya logré hacerlo funcionar con un choke de lo que traen las TV de 2.2 uH y L1 de cuatro vueltas al aire. Escucho bien en los 144 Mhz. Estaré posteando un video de mi receptor y el PCB.


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 16, 2009)

lsedr dijo:
			
		

> Yo ya logré hacerlo funcionar con un choke de lo que traen las TV de 2.2 uH y L1 de cuatro vueltas al aire. Escucho bien en los 144 Mhz. Estaré posteando un video de mi receptor y el PCB.



Probé con un transistor 2n3563 (550Mhz max),rescatado de un viejo sintonizador,un choke de 10µH (no encontré de menos), y respecto a la bobina probe con varias. Con dos vueltas no obtuve nada (díametros de 0,5 cm y 1 cm), con 3 vueltas escuché TV y despues alguna radio. También el morse de un VOR (muy muy lejano). Ahora, es lo mismo que recibí con otro receptor de VHF de FM (el de anthony123). Este receptor demodula AM en VHF? Voy a ver si consigo otro transistor de mayor frecuencia de trabajo (el doble)...alguien pudo escuchar algo en los 400Mhz (Policia, bomberos, etc)?


----------



## Gradmaster (Jul 16, 2009)

para 1.8uH, necesitas hacer una bobina de 30 vueltas, en una forma de 5mm y una longitud de 1cm, debe ser un calibre superior a un 22, pero segun el calculo asi sale.

saludos y exito


----------



## lsedr (Jul 16, 2009)

Este es el mio, aunque me faltan ajustes y una mejor antena, vivo entre edificios. 
YouTube - Mireceptorfm


----------



## berlusconi (Abr 27, 2010)

Hola a todos, lo siento tengo que hablar Inglés ya que desde Italia. Yo construí este pequeño circuito y funciona! He reemplazado el diodo con un 1N34, inductor 1,8 mH fue hecho en casa con 28 vueltas de alambre de 0,6 mm de 4 mm de perforación, también 2n918 sustituye con un "9018" que me agarró de un viejo receptor. Luego le agregué un amplificador sencillo basado en LM386 ic y voilà, puedo comunicación del oído de los aviones militay a 15 km de aquí (tengo un receptor de Radio Shack escáner, así que sé exactamente la frecuencia correcta, en torno a 360mhz)! También recibo un montón de sonidos de emisión de televisión, esas son en modo fm-de ancho.
El problema es que este tipo de receptor sufre de un lote de "pitos", y hay que aprender bien y con paciencia cómo configurar la olla y el condensador variable (con un pedazo de plástico que se coloca en la ranura) antes de que algo oreja!
Espero que esto ayude!
Saludos


----------



## berlusconi (Abr 27, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> O lo que sería casi lo mismo:



ok, he cometido algunos errores, he escrito en vez de escuchar a oreja, lo siento!
L2=  28 vueltas de alambre de 0,6 mm en una forma de 7 mm diametro y una longitud de 1,6 cm, no es demasiado importante


----------



## livestrong (Abr 28, 2010)

Este circuito lo construi y me funciona de maravilla. es el mas facil, economico y estable que he experimentado en receptores fm de aviacion. Me funciona perfecto, escucho de todo, policia, taxis, aviacion de todo, hasta canales de tv, emisoras, bajjjj de todo.


----------



## berlusconi (May 2, 2010)

Un consejo: He añadido un amplificador basado en el LM386 sin pot. volumen, pero el volumen es débil. Mejor cambio que hay que añadir un preamplificador o amplificador, como un transistor simple y 4 resistencias?


----------



## cronixoo (May 2, 2010)

una preguntilla es que intento construir el circuito pero es que en españa no venden transistores 2n918 y no se por cual sustiuirlo y el dido 1n82 ¿por que otros componentes puedo sustiuirlos?
salu2


----------



## Alej. (May 7, 2010)

Hola amigos!!!!!!!!!!!
Estoy usando el NTE 161, y trae 4 patas, quisiera preguntarles a que patilla o polaridad (Supongo que debe ser a GND) deberìa conectarla?; ya que ha visto que algunos fet que traen 4 patillas, se pueden pegar al gate, gracias, de antemano les doy las gracias por su ayuda    
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/100to199/pdf/nte161.pdf

@ cronixoo: usa el nte 161 (alrededor de 1 o 2 dòlares), pero primero deja a que me ayuden con esa duda que tengo


----------



## lsedr (May 8, 2010)

GND no es necesario conectarla


----------



## thepirat000 (Ago 12, 2010)

No logro hacerlo funcionar. 
Para la parte amplificadora usé un LM386.
Por más que muevo al capacitor y al trimmer (con herramienta de plástico), sólo oigo algo de ruido de fondo, pero ninguna señal clara.

He probado L1 con dos y con tres vueltas.

Lo hice tal cual se especifica, PERO usé algunos reemplazos: 
- En vez del 1N82 usé un NTE112 (y también probé con un 1N34A). 
- En vez de 2N918 utilicé un 2N5179 (comparé los datasheets y se ven muy similares).
- Además no conseguí capacitor de 15uF y utilicé uno de 22uF en C7.

Voy a probar con más vueltas en L1...

Tienen alguna sugerencia?
Estará bien el reemplazo del 2N918 por el 2N5179 ?

Gracias, adjunto fotos

Esquema: Del lado de la izquierda la parte amplificadora usando un LM386
|| ----- amplificación ---- || ------------- Aircraft RC --------------- ||


----------



## lsedr (Dic 14, 2010)

Con una L de 2.2 uH y la bobina de solo 4 vueltas, bien pegaditas, me funciono bien, perfecto 

Aqui las fotos de mi receptor, es el segundo que construi.

http://www.meteorologiafacil.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=465.msg2137;boardseen#new

Aqui un video de mi receptor


----------



## hipatetik (Feb 23, 2011)

Duda existencial: esto recibe AM en VHF o recibe FM en VHF? Digo, porque si tiene un diodo que hace de demodulador parecería ser de AM, sin embargo si se escucha la TV que hasta donde sé está en FM, es decir  se estaría escuchando lo mismo que con un receptor de FM como lo es por ejemplo el TDA7000 (que de hecho es lo que sucede). Así que como es la cosa, ¿recibe en AM o FM esta cosa? Yo la armé hace un tiempo y escucho los aviones, la FM comercial, la TV. ¿AM o FM? saludosss


----------



## lsedr (Mar 12, 2011)

esto recibe en fm


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 12, 2011)

lsedr dijo:
			
		

> el de pablin yo lo arme y no sirvio.



jaja ningun circuito de pablin funciona, a simple vista se ve eso...


----------



## lsedr (Mar 13, 2011)

jejeje si deje de creer en esa pagina por lo mismo, este foro ha sido el que mas me ha gustado de todas las paginas que he visitado


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jul 15, 2011)

comparto mi versión de este circuito:




: 
reemplace el transistor por un bf494 , c4 por uno de 6.8pF  y obtuve mejor resultado con un diodo 4148 al reves de lo que indica el esquema. todavia mejor resultado con un capacitor de 470 nF en paralelo con el diodo.

pd: demodula en amplitud. los detectores fm son mucho mas complejos que solo un diodo y un capacitor. Estos discriminan am, por lo tanto, el audio resultante de una modulacion en amplitud seria solo ruido suprimido. ademas siendo la señal muy fuerte, corta los picos maximos de señal, dando como resultado una señal de audio casi ininteligible.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Una pregunta algo estupida y totalmente offtopic...

En argentina solo encuentran trimmer naranjo solamente?

Saludos

(PD: Me parece curioso que se vean solamente de ese color)


----------



## lsedr (Jul 15, 2011)

Este es mi resultado:


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jul 15, 2011)

solo pude conseguir de ese tipo.. supuestamente son mejores por su amplitud capacitiva.. creo que en casas mayoristas se consiguen de otros tipos, pero en los comercios de mi barrio solo disponen de estos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 16, 2011)

Y en chile lloro por que hubieran trimmers de esos! 

Isedr... me parece mucho que entre esas conversas se escuchan Radares Sobre el Horizonte (OTH), desde el 0:24 en adelante. O es mi idea?


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 16, 2011)

Amigo mumish, a que trimmers te refieres?, no se que tan distante estars de Santiago, pero en una oportunidad que visite tu pais por razones de trabajo, tuve la oportunidad de encontrar una tienda de articulos electronicos, en una avenida que lamentablemente no recuerdo el nombre, pero era centrica ,estaba bien surtida, que me se me abrieron los ojos de la sorpresa, porque aca en mi pais no podia conseguir lo que ahi vi,luego por correo se puede conseguir muchos componentes en cantidades minimas, en una tienda Argentina , que me disculpen los moderadores : www.dicomse.ar , saludos


----------



## lsedr (Jul 19, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Y en chile lloro por que hubieran trimmers de esos!
> 
> Isedr... me parece mucho que entre esas conversas se escuchan Radares Sobre el Horizonte (OTH), desde el 0:24 en adelante. O es mi idea?



oK pues ya ves todo lo que capta mi RX


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (May 14, 2012)

Tengo hecha en el programa pcb una versión del circuito (tengo que buscarla en la pc). Igualmente el patillaje de los transistores va a variar dependiendo de cual uses. Entre ellos podes usar BF494 , BF495 y  BF255 pero si usas éstos, no vas a poder superar los 200 MHz. (yo tampoco pude conseguir al 2N918)


----------



## zoroastro (May 14, 2012)

armaggedon_1757 dijo:


> Tengo hecha en el programa pcb una versión del circuito (tengo que buscarla en la pc). Igualmente el patillaje de los transistores va a variar dependiendo de cual uses. Entre ellos podes usar BF494 , BF495 y  BF255 pero si usas éstos, no vas a poder superar los 200 MHz. (yo tampoco pude conseguir al 2N918)



yo tengo dos 2n918, los pedi por ebay desde argentina a USA, me salieron 4 dollares.
Si lo encontras te agradeceria que me lo pases, de todas formas luego voy a hacer uno para yo tener mi propio diseño y lo subo.

PD: Capacitor de 15uF?!, voy a usar en paralelo uno de 10 y otro de 4.7, despues el integrado 2n918 tiene 4 patas, no 3, hay un error en el circuito?


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (May 16, 2012)

Lo encontré, pero es malísimo. Quedan todas las pistas excesivamente largas con el autoruteo del pcb. Lo mejor que podes hacer es armarlo directamente en una placa experimental como hice yo. 
Otra opción es dibujar el circuito a mano, ubicando cada componente en una ubicación estratégica ( como para que quede el capacitor tándem en un borde). Si me esperas hasta el fin de semana, lo dibujo y lo subo.
Saludos!


----------



## zoroastro (May 16, 2012)

te lo re agradeceria, y si alguien me saca la duda con el capacitor de 15uf también


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (May 16, 2012)

No te preocupes por eso, yo usé uno de 10 uF y me funciona lo mas bien. No encontré información sobre el patillaje del transistor ( ya ví 3 hojas de datos de diferentes fabricantes y no figura en ninguna) . Qué amplificador de audio vas a usar? yo elegí al 2822M porque es muy fácil de encontrar en cualquier lado, como por ejemplo parlantes chicos de pc y mini radios..


----------



## zoroastro (May 17, 2012)

gracias, para probarlo voy a usar uno hecho con un tda7377, una guazada jaja pero despues lo del amplificador es lo de menos, lo hago en una plaqueta aparte, tengo que ver aca en mis cajas cuales tengo y me armo uno, el tema con el circuito de radio es el primer circuito de este tipo que hago y como se puede hacer con tantas variante por lo menos queria un PCB de alguno que haya funcionado, intentare con el protoboard a ver si sale algo primero.


----------



## elgriego (May 17, 2012)

Hola gente Diexista de los 200 a 400 Mhz,que les parece la idea de hacer un receptor de vhf ,uhf ,con un sinto de tv a varicap ,de los que usaban los teles viejitos.....y una fi de 10,7,y despues vemos ,como hacemos el detector de am para escuchar aviones , el de fm para brodcast y Fm banda estrecha para comunicaciones,por supuesto que este receptor ,no va a indicar la sintoñia de forma digital,sino en un dial,como los antiguos receptores analogicos.

Si alguien esta interesado ,subo algun diagrama en bloques para empezar a experimentar.

Saludos.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (May 17, 2012)

Sería muy interesante! Hace unos años quise hacer lo mismo pero no pude, ya que los sintonizadores que conseguí de televisores rotos, sintetizaban las frecuencias a través de i2c con una tensión fija de 33V (yo pensaba que podía lograrlo simplemente regulando esa tensión entre 0 y 33 con un pote y resulto un fracaso). Para demodular en fm se puede usar un integrado tipo mc 3361, tda 7000 o hasta el clásico detector quad con trafos blindados de radio spica  para wfm (pude rescatar unos cuantos de plaquetas de radios rotas. ja!) En cuanto a la demodulación en am, tengo algunos manuales de servicio de equipos vhf aeronáuticos de icom y se puede ver de ahí como hacer el demodulador + control automático de ganancia + atenuador de entrada con diodo pin, todo transistorizado. Los hay mas simples como por ejemplo los de las radios comunes de onda media,sin necesidad de usar componentes caros o difíciles de conseguir.
 Esos sintonizadores que decís entregan directamente una fi de 10,7 o hay que hacer una conversión externa de 40,75 a 10,7? 
Compartí nomás el diagrama que en cuanto pueda subo el manual de la icom y de otra radio simple am-fm


----------



## elgriego (May 18, 2012)

Hola armaggedon_1757           .Me alegra que te guste la idea y que aportes imfo para concretar el proyecto ,Este creo que es el sinto que podemos usar como circuito de entrada.



http://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/245659494/TECC1980_VA15A_digital_tuner.jpg

El mismo tiene un terminal ,en donde se aplica el voltage de control V tuning,de 0v A 33V y tres terminales que seleccionan las bandas Vhf baja ,Vhf alta Y Uhf, Calculo que podemos cubrir desde 60 mhz Hasta unos 800 mhz,por pasos ,y supongo que en algun punto nos quedara alguna porcion del espectro sin cubrir,Todo depende del sinto,Pero me parece que esta bueno para experimentar un rato ,con elementos faciles de conseguir y analogicamente jeje. 

En un proximo post ,subo algun diagrama ,para empezar a jugar .

Saludos.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (May 18, 2012)

Para zoroastro: acá te adjunto el boceto del circuito impreso. No incluye el amplificador de audio. 
En donde no figura nada junto al capacitor variable, va el diodo, pero como a mí no me dió resultado, terminé poniendo un capacitor de 47 nF. 
Pd: te conseguí el esquema del 2N918.

Para elgriego: si no me equivoco, tengo una video tirada por algún lado que tiene un sintonizador de ese tipo o similar, que cuando cambiaba los canales hacía variar la tensión VT . En cuanto al cambio de bandas, si se hace por i2c estoy al horno con papas. Ja! No sé nada sobre el tema ( por ahora). Te adjunté dos manuales de servicio de handies vhf aeronáuticos. El ic a6 tiene un sistema agc un tanto mas complejo.


----------



## elgriego (May 18, 2012)

Hola armaggedon_1757,Quedate tranquilo que la seleccion de bandas se hace por voltage ,Con una selectora de tres pasos ,tenemos las tres bandas de operacion,Lo que si vamos a tener que tener una tension ,de sintonia muy estable ,porque al minimo corrimiento ,adios a lo que estemos escuchando ,pero con un lm 317 creo que alcanza y sobra.

Muy lindos los manuales Gracias Los voy a estudiar con detenimiento,Te dedicas a arreglar equipos de comunicaciones?

Pd yo tambien ando a las piñas con los pics  jaja

Saludos.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (May 18, 2012)

No, aunque me gustaría. Solamente hice arreglos a mi yaesu ft-530.
Esos manuales los encontré buscando en internet solo por curiosidad y me los terminé estudiando de punta a punta. Acá te adjunto otro, que es del handy más reciente. Fijate como simplificaron todo el sistema de demodulación y agc  con un circuito integrado. 
Algo de lo que puse en este proyecto también puede servir:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...doble-conversion-facil-armado-aviacion-74482/
El integrado LA1260 que trae la radio sw que usé, está buenísimo porque tiene un driver para indicar cuando se recibe una señal con un led. Si usamos junto al led un optoacoplador  que controle el encendido o apagado del amplificador de audio, tenemos el control  squelch para am.

saludos!


----------



## compania electronica (Ago 6, 2012)

Muy buenas a todos: Es mi primer comentario en esta página y quiero aprovechar para presentarme. Mi nombre es Gustavo y espero poder compartir y contribuir con todos los miembros esto que fué, es y sera siempre para mi una pasión. La Electrónica! Hace un tiempo atrás estuve muy interesado en armarme un receptor de banda aérea ya que en el pasado fué parte de mi vida la aviación militar. A lo largo del tiempo, despues de chequear varios circuitos y no decidiendome por ninguno, (siendo que en algún momento he armado un lindo transmisor valvular) un dia, hojeando un catálogo de plaquetas armadas de una muy reconocida y vieja firma (P_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _O) veo un articulo de esta firma (el Nro. 394) RECEPTOR REGENERATIVO VHF 70/ 160 MHZ. Al ver el circuito del control por varicap convenciendome de la estabilidad del oscilador, me dirigí a la firma y adquirí la placa ya armada. Tal vez suene un poco "pachorra" el hecho que compré la palqueta armada pero por el costo me parecio que era lo mejor, siendo que si entran a la página y ven el catálogo está el circuito y una foto de la placa y no es nada complicado hacerla. Hasta el dia de hoy me ha dado muchas sactifacciones y lo unico que tuve que hacer es recalcular la bobina ya que al tener el rango mencionado es ovio que no opera en todas las bandas la misma L. Cualquier inquietud no duden en preguntar por favor! SALUDOS


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 13, 2012)

Hola, yo quiero escuchar que hay entre 220 y 240 mhz en fm. En principio quisiera saber si el receptor propuesto en el primer post serviría para esta banda, ya que los comentarios creo que dicen que no llegaba a la de aficionados en los 144 mhz... y aca la banda de aviación creo que está por debajo de los 130mhz, por lo que me pregunto si eso de que llega hasta 400 mhz es un error en el título o realmente se puede escuchar hasta 400 mhz.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 14, 2012)

Dj_Glenn, ésta es la web original del circuito:  

http://aaroncake.net/circuits/aircraftrecv.asp

Supuestamente está diseñado para cubrir la banda aeronáutica militar y no la civil.

Yo no logré llevarlo más allá de los 140MHz, pero tal vez sea por la respuesta en frecuencia del bf494.. ya que el circuito original lleva un 2N918. 

Te puede llegar a dar resultado algo armado con un TA2003P . Hace unos años anduve experimentando y llegué hasta los 160 MHz sin problemas pero desconozco el ancho de banda real del amplificador de rf y no te sabría decir con exactitud sus frecuencias de corte y tau y  la frecuencia de oscilador local máxima que admite. 

Si armás un superheterodino con transistores 2SC9018, las probabilidades de éxito son mucho mayores. A uno como el que te muestro, lo pude sintonizar en los canales VHF-H de televisión por aire. Lo único que  falta es el demodulador, pero podés usar al mismo TA2003 ingresando por la pata 8 directamente.
Saludos!


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 16, 2012)

Hola me acabo de decidir a montarlo, ( el del primer mensaje ) y por el momento solo logro escuchar emisoras en de la FM. 
¿Como es posible que escuche esas emisoras si el receptor es de AM?
¿Sera por que le puse una bobina con 5 bueltas en L1?
Por cierto ¿que función tiene L2?


----------



## lsedr (Ago 16, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Hola me acabo de decidir a montarlo, ( el del primer mensaje ) y por el momento solo logro escuchar emisoras en de la FM.
> ¿Como es posible que escuche esas emisoras si el receptor es de AM?
> ¿Sera por que le puse una bobina con 5 bueltas en L1?
> Por cierto ¿que función tiene L2?





Ver el archivo adjunto 7435
*COMPONENTES: *

R1, R3 ................ 47K 1/4W Resistor  
R2 ...................... 10K 1/4W Resistor  
R4 ....................... 4.7K 1/4W Resistor  
R5 ........................5K potenciometro lineal (ajusta nivel de regeneracion y sensibilidad)  
R6 ........................ 2.2K 1/4W Resistor  
C1,C2,C3,C6 ........ 0.001uF Ceramic Disc Capacitor  
C4 ........................ 2.2pF Ceramic Disc Capacitor  
C5 ....................... 1pF Ceramic Disc Capacitor  
C7 ....................... 15uF 15V Electrolytic Capacitor  
C8 ....................... 18pF Variable Capacitor  
D1 ....................... 1N82 Diode  
Q1 ....................... 2N918 NPN Transistor  
L1  ........................2 espiras AWG 22 aire. enrollar sobre mecha  de taladro de 5/32 para                       lograr el diametro  adecuado . (ajustar para establecer el rango de frecuencia)  
L2 ........................ 1.8uH   
ANT1 ....................18 pulgadas aprox

yo utilisé este:


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 16, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Hola me acabo de decidir a montarlo, ( el del primer mensaje ) y por el momento solo logro escuchar emisoras en de la FM.
> ¿Como es posible que escuche esas emisoras si el receptor es de AM?
> ¿Sera por que le puse una bobina con 5 bueltas en L1?
> Por cierto ¿que función tiene L2?



Hola, esas emisoras las escuchás simplemente porque con tu configuración del oscilador ( con 5 espiras en el inductor) debés estar sintonizando frecuencias de entre 80 y 100 Mhz, y además los demoduladores am no tienen rechazo a modulaciones fm, las cuales se pueden escuchar bastante bien.

 Fijate que en mi versión, el inductor sólo tiene 3 espiras.

La función de L2 es permitir la polarización del transistor, pero bloqueando el paso de la rf (que ingresa por el emisor de Q1) a masa a través de C6 y C7.

Pd: Probá separando las espiras de L1 a ver si llegás a escuchar algo interesante... 
Pd2: Es bastante bueno que hayas caído justo en la banda de fm, asi ya sabés que el circuito funciona. Bien!!! Ahora viene la mejor parte.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 17, 2012)

para saber por donde andamos, como puedo conectar el frecuencímetro?


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 17, 2012)

No sé si directamente le vas a poder colgar un frecuencímetro ( de poder hacerlo, sería en el colector del transistor), pero lo que podés probar es sintonizar algún oscilador/ transmisor /micrófono espía en alguna frecuencia de la banda que te interesa, y después con el receptor tratar de encontrarlo modificando valores de L1 y trimmer.

Otra opción que no probé (al menos en este circuito) es configurar un driver con un 9018 en colector común como acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...doble-conversion-facil-armado-aviacion-74482/

Fijate en la segunda imagen que compartí. Traté de subirla directamente acá de nuevo, pero  el foro no me dejó subir la misma imagen 2 veces.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 17, 2012)

Gracias por tus respuestas, yo como transistor use un BF199 con el que puedo llegar a frecuencias de hasta 550MHz.
Como ya te comentaba por el momento solo se escucha emisoras de la FM, con ruido de fondo, probare a cambiar la bobina por una de 3 vueltas.

Viendo tu vídeo: ¿Para que usas ese trimer naranja? lo digo porque tanbien usas un condensador variable.

Respeto a ese condensador variable: ¿Como se conecta? lo digo porque tiene 6 patas
yo tengo uno y me gustaria probarlo en este circuito.

lsedr: PEDASO de foto de la inductancia, estuve buscando y al final no tengo ninguna, por el momento estoy probando con valores cernamos y con la que he podido escuchar algo es con una de 10uH


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 17, 2012)

El trimmer naranja fue lo primero que puse.. pero al ver que era imposible sintonizar por medio de él, usé el condensador variable. Lo tenés que conectar solamente con las 2 patas que intervenían previamente en el oscilador local de la radio fm de donde lo sacaste. Si tenés algúna forma de medir su variación interna de capacitancia al desplazar el eje, usá la pareja de pines (la del medio y cualquier extremo) que menor valor te haya dado.

Esto seguro te despeja las dudas:


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 17, 2012)

BUEN PDF, viendo la capacidad para FM (Condensadores Variables AM/FM ): 20/40pF, me supongo que sera entre una esquina y la central:20 y entre la otra esquina y central:40pF.
No me estraña que con el trimmer Naranja te costara agarrar algo, ya que este esta entre 9.8 y 50pF.
Parece que uno rojo podría agarrar algo (4.2-20pF), como tengo uno probare y os comentare.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 17, 2012)

En realidad no era ese el problema.. lo que pasa es que el trimmer que soldé no se si estaba en perfectas condiciones, además no tengo destornilladores no metálicos para ajustarlo y se corría de frecuencia en cuanto metía el destornillador. Si tenés la posibilidad de usar el condensador de radio am-fm, ni lo dudes, que es la mejor opción. Olvidate por completo de los trimmers de colores en este tipo de circuitos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 18, 2012)

Hoy acabo de hacerle cambios al circuito, he puesto una inductancia de 2.7uH, cambie la bobina de por una de 3 vueltas y probé con las distintas conexiones del condensador variable, y con una de ellas logre escuchar una especie de código morse y un sonido como cuando se empieza a hablar con un walkitalky de esos, pero nada mas.
Eso y mucho ruido de fondo.
¿Alguien sabe de donde puede provenir ese ruido de fondo y como reducirlo?


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 18, 2012)

Si podés, hace alguna grabación de tus escuchas!
Otra cosa: el código morse era corto y repetitivo? tipo 3 letras, un espacio de 5 segundos y después de nuevo las 3 letras y así siempre??


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 18, 2012)

Ahora estoy investigando para hacer una antena apaña ( 60 cm varilla vertical (vivo) 3 varillas de 60 cm (masa) separadas 45º ) cuantito logre una sintonizacion mas clara subo vídeo a Youtube.
Respecto al ``codigo morse´´, era como lo que se escucha en este vídeo:




Pero mas espaciosos entre pitido y pitido.
Yo pensé que estaba escuchando un satélite meteorológico, pero vete tu a saber que es lo que escuche, espero que con la antena pueda escucha algo mas claro.


----------



## lsedr (Ago 19, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Ahora estoy investigando para hacer una antena apaña ( 60 cm varilla vertical (vivo) 3 varillas de 60 cm (masa) separadas 45º ) cuantito logre una sintonizacion mas clara subo vídeo a Youtube.
> Respecto al ``codigo morse´´, era como lo que se escucha en este vídeo:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBHkRjQLeUU
> Pero mas espaciosos entre pitido y pitido.
> Yo pensé que estaba escuchando un satélite meteorológico, pero vete tu a saber que es lo que escuche, espero que con la antena pueda escucha algo mas claro.




pudo ser una transmisión de datos lo que escuchaste !

saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 19, 2012)

armaggedon_1757 dijo:


> Si podés, hace alguna grabación de tus escuchas!
> Otra cosa: el código morse era corto y repetitivo? tipo 3 letras, un espacio de 5 segundos y después de nuevo las 3 letras y así siempre??



Si fuese asi ¿ que seria por curiosidad?.

Hoy logre escuchar las conversaciones de la ATC,  que ilusión me hizo, y encima algunas conversaciones en Español y todo gracias a la antena que me monte (una varilla de 60cm, con plano de tierra compuesto por 4 varillas de 60 cm, montado en mi tejado ) pero aun así se escucha muy flojito y con mucho ruido de fondo, si sigo moviendo el dial se escucha un pitido continuo muy raro.

Cuando logre ajustarlo mejor subo vídeo.
PERO PUEDO CONFIRMAR QUE EL CIRCUITO FUNCIONA.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 19, 2012)

Buenísimo lolo, felicitaciones!! Las tres letras en morse por lo general se usan para identificar una radioayuda a la navegación aérea, sean balizas no direccionales (NDB), VOR o ILS. Si me hubieras dicho que recibiste un código como ése, seguramente te habría indicado que andabas por entre los 108 y 118 Mhz y que con un mínimo ajuste en el inductor de sintonía, podías cubrir la banda aeronáutica. 
Con respecto a la antena, te recomiendo armarte una slim-jim 3/4 de onda  para 127 MHz. Es la más simple de hacer y tiene muchísima ganancia.

En la página 5 del PDF, vas a encontrar las frecuencias del aeropuerto de cádiz. Entre ellas figura el ILS en 108.700 MHz que seguramente es el código morse que recibiste.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 19, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Ahora estoy investigando para hacer una antena apaña ( 60 cm varilla vertical (vivo) 3 varillas de 60 cm (masa) separadas 45º ) cuantito logre una sintonizacion mas clara subo vídeo a Youtube.
> Respecto al ``codigo morse´´, era como lo que se escucha en este vídeo:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBHkRjQLeUU
> Pero mas espaciosos entre pitido y pitido.
> Yo pensé que estaba escuchando un satélite meteorológico, pero vete tu a saber que es lo que escuche, espero que con la antena pueda escucha algo mas claro.



Buenas noches lolo2n3055

Eso que se ecucha es un Satélite Metereológico de los denominados Keplerianos o Polares

Estan en la banda de 137 Mhz a 137,990Mhz.

Por Internet hay varios programas para decodificar las fotos que transmiten.

Sal U2


----------



## lsedr (Ago 19, 2012)

saludos, este es mi receptor de aviación...


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 19, 2012)

Muy bueno el PDF, como as podido comprobar es el aeropuerto de Rota, (militar usado principalmente por Estados Unidos y España) la trayectoria de aterrizaje esta  justamente por encima de barriada, estoy harto de ver aviones militares pasar bien cerca desde mi casa, también hay un aeropuerto (el de Jerez) que queda tambien cerquita de donde vivo, ¿De donde sacastes esa informacion, lo digo para saver las frecuencias del aeropuerto de Jerez de la Frontera ( Cadiz )

miguelus Seguramente porque el sonido era muy parecido, hace poco arme el famoso receptor de FM con el TDA7000 el de Neoteo:
http://www.neoteo.com/como-bajar-imagenes-desde-un-satelite-parte-ii
Con el intente escuchar el satelite NOAA alguno de ellos porque hay varios, pero no logro sintonizar nada mas allá de los 108MHz debe ser porque al TDA7000 pierde sensibilidad a partir de los 110MHz segun su datasheet, para ello tengo que armar un preamplificador pero no dispongo de algunos componetes como el transistor MOSFET, el cual es algo dificil de conseguir, quien me hiba a decir ami que con este receptor:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-vhf-uhf-220-mhz-400-mhz-aviacion-13903/#post83547 lo hiba a escuchar.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 19, 2012)

Todos los datos de los aeropuertos de españa, los podés encontrar en esta web:

http://www.aena.es/csee/Satellite/n...r=1083158950596&other2=1083857758550#ancla322

De la carpeta que dice "Jerez" bajate el archivo "datos del aeródromo"

Con respecto al ruido que decís que puede ser un satélite, fijate cuánto tiempo dura porque las pasadas de los NOAA duran entre 7 y 12 minutos aproximadamente. Si lo recibís en todo momento, no es un satélite.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 24, 2012)

Ya tengo el circuito en modo ``full´´ , algunas pruebas mas y en breve publico video.

Como consecuencia de tanto tiempo intentando escuchar algo, la mayor parte del tiempo RUIDO, me surge la siguiente duda:
¿De donde proviene ese ruido de fondo tan molesto? a veces es mas fuerte el ruido, que lo que se escucha.
¿ Habría algún modo de eliminarlo?


----------



## lsedr (Ago 24, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Ya tengo el circuito en modo ``full´´ , algunas pruebas mas y en breve publico video.
> 
> Como consecuencia de tanto tiempo intentando escuchar algo, la mayor parte del tiempo RUIDO, me surge la siguiente duda:
> ¿De donde proviene ese ruido de fondo tan molesto? a veces es mas fuerte el ruido, que lo que se escucha.
> ¿ Habría algún modo de eliminarlo?



claro, puedes hacer un filtro paso banda y ajustarlo para la frecuencia deseada.

http://www.raltron.com/cust/tools/band_pass_filters.asp


----------



## miguelus (Ago 25, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Ya tengo el circuito en modo ``full´´ , algunas pruebas mas y en breve publico video.
> 
> Como consecuencia de tanto tiempo intentando escuchar algo, la mayor parte del tiempo RUIDO, me surge la siguiente duda:
> ¿De donde proviene ese ruido de fondo tan molesto? a veces es mas fuerte el ruido, que lo que se escucha.
> ¿ Habría algún modo de eliminarlo?



Para eliminar ese molesto ruido tienes que  utilizar la técnicas que se emplean en receptores "Serios".
Primeramente no es muy buena idea poner como amplificador un amplificador que amplifique toda la gama de audio, eso es bueno para escuchar las Emisoras comerciales de FM, pero para escuchar señales de conversaciones es conveniente limitar la banda de audio a amplificar
para ello se pone, en la entrada del amplificador,  un filtro de audio que solo deje pasar las frecuencias comprendidas entre 300Hz y 3500Hz.
De esta forma habremos limitado en gran medida el ruido pero si queremos eliminarlo completamente tendremos que diseñar un circuito "Silenciador" o  "Squelch", estos circuitos se basan en la relación Señal/Ruido para accionar un interruptor que anula la salida de audio cuando no hay señal.
Hay que tener en cuenta que ese ruido que se escucha cuando no hay señal es un ruido "Blanco" por lo que tiene una componente espectral que abarca  todo el rango de audio 
Primeramente tendríamos que diseñar un filtro Pasa Altos que dejara pasar las frecuencias por encima de la banda de audio, por ejemplo, las frecuencias superiores a 6Khz, seguidamente, con este ruido, obtenemos una tensión continua que será proporcional a la cantidad de ruido generado por el receptor, esta tensión y por medio de un potenciómetro la comparamos con otra tensión, el resultado lo utilizamos para accionar un interruptor que abra o cierre el paso de audio.
Cuando se recibe una señal y dependiendo de su intensidad, el ruido será mayor o menor, en eso se basan los "Silenciadores" o "Squelch" de los receptores "Serios"
Como ves, la cosa es  relativamente complicada, habría que valorar si merece la pena añadir esa circuitería a un receptor tan simple.

Sal U2


----------



## Brunlab (Ago 26, 2012)

Viendo que varios foreros han montado el circuito y les funciona, me pica la curiosidad y estoy interesado en montarlo, pero antes de ello me gustaría saber como funciona, porque el circuito se las trae, prueba de ello es que la señal de la antena es derivada a tierra mediante una inductancia, que quiera que no eso no deja de ser un hilo enrollado sobre un núcleo férrico, me supongo que sera para eliminar frecuencias bajas pero las altas por donde siguen. Ademas ese transistor que función tiene,  etc.......
Alguien es tan amable de explicarmelo aunque sea de forma muy reducida.
Muchas gracias, de antemano


----------



## lsedr (Ago 27, 2012)

Brunlab dijo:


> Viendo que varios foreros han montado el circuito y les funciona, me pica la curiosidad y estoy interesado en montarlo, pero antes de ello me gustaría saber como funciona, porque el circuito se las trae, prueba de ello es que la señal de la antena es derivada a tierra mediante una inductancia, que quiera que no eso no deja de ser un hilo enrollado sobre un núcleo férrico, me supongo que sera para eliminar frecuencias bajas pero las altas por donde siguen. Ademas ese transistor que función tiene,  etc.......
> Alguien es tan amable de explicarmelo aunque sea de forma muy reducida.
> Muchas gracias, de antemano



puedes montar el circuito de este post con toda confianza. funciona muy bien si encuentras el transistor 2N918. este circuito es regenerativo, donde sintoniza con un condensador tandem, y el audio es detectado por el anodo del diodo y enviado al amplificador lm386, aunque puedes usar cualquier otra etapa de audio para amplificar la señal de audio que sale del diodo. saludos c


----------



## Brunlab (Ago 27, 2012)

Si, ¿pero como funciona?


----------



## tiago (Ago 28, 2012)

Brunlab dijo:


> Si, ¿pero como funciona?



Hola *Brunlab*.
Te dejo *éste enlace* para que leas un poco sobre éste tipo de receptores, si lo que quieres es una explicación mas extensa.

Saludos.


----------



## Brunlab (Ago 29, 2012)

Gracias por el documento , esta interesante el tema.....
Respecto el circuito, lo acabo de montar y funciona de maravilla ya he logrado escuchar alguna conbersacion entre torre y pilotos, eso si con mucho ruido de fondo.

Cosa curiosa, al mover el dial, es que cada cuarto, media y horas en puntos se escuchan unas campanadas.
Me supongo que serán señales horarias, ¿Alguien sabe algo mas al respecto? como que es eso, que utilidad tiene, que frecuencia puede ser, etc.

Muchas graicias


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 12, 2012)

Brunlab, yo tambien escucho MUY LEVEMENTE unas campanadas y en otra frecuencia unos pitidos creo que de la torre del aeropuerto de Jerez.
Bueno os paso algunos audios captados por mi receptor, uno de ellos es del FESTIVAL AÉREO DE CADIZ 2012,http://www.festivalaereodecadiz.com/ os paso algunos audios para que no ocupe mucho ya si eso subo algun vídeo a Youtube de alguna combersacion entre pilotos y torre del aeropuerto de Jerez.
Espero os guste
Ver el archivo adjunto Convertido.rar


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hola de nuevo, viendo que el circuito funciona muy bien para ser lo que es, he estado pensando en hacerle modificaciones, se me a ocurrido cambiarle el condensador variable por un varicap 
(con su circuito correspondiente claro) pero parece que no funcionaria pues, un condensador ronda entre 26 a 28pF y el varicap del que dispongo tiene una capacitancia  de 20pF a 1V disminullendo dicha capacitancia su subo de voltaje.




Ver el archivo adjunto BB545 BB565 Varicap 1v 18  25v 1pF.pdf

Que opinais creeis que funcionaria o llevo razón?


----------



## miguelus (Sep 16, 2012)

Buenos días lolo2n3055
Creo que estás cometiendo un error al medir la capacidad, la parte de la derecha es la que se usa para AM, son dos Condesandores variables y su valor suele ser de entre 10pF y 140pF lo cual concuerda con tu medida.
La parte de la izquierda es la que se emplea para FM, igualmente son dos Condensadores variables  y su valor varía entre 10pF y 28pF.
Aparte de estos Condensador normalmente hay cuato pequeños Trimer, uno en paralelo con cada condensador, su misión es permitir el ajuste final de los circuitos osciladores y resonantes de la parte de AM y FM.
Estos Trimer son los cuatro pequeños tornillos que hay en las esquinas del Condensador variable.

Sal U2


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok, tomo nota.
La informacion sobre las capacitancias las saque de aqui:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/conseguir-maxima-capacitancia-condensador-variable-41367/
La verdad es que ya me as liado, a si que pregunto:

¿cual es la capacitancia mínima y maxima en la parte izquierda( la de FM)?

Entre 26 a 28 pF o entre 10 a 28pF


----------



## miguelus (Sep 16, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Ok, tomo nota.
> La informacion sobre las capacitancias las saque de aqui:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/conseguir-maxima-capacitancia-condensador-variable-41367/
> La verdad es que ya me as liado, a si que pregunto:
> ...



Entre 26 a 28 pF o entre 10 a 28pF[/QUOTE]


Buenos días  lolo2n3055.

Piensa un poco lo que planteas...

La banda comercial de FM está comprendida entre 87,5Mhz y 108Mhz.
Para sintonizar en 87,5Mhz con un Condensador de 28pF se necesita una Bobina de 118nH
Si el Condensador lo ponemos de 26pF, la frecuencia de resonancia pasará a ser de 90,8Mhz. Recuerda aquello de… Fo = 1/(Πi.(√(L.C))
Esto significa que si el Condensador tuviera una variación de entre 26pF y 28pF solo podríamos sintonizar la emisoras comprendidas entre 87,5Mhz y 90,8Mhz.

En el enlace que mencionas se  hace referencia a unas medidas realizadas por asterion, en esas medidas se habla de capacidades máximas de los 4 Condensadores pero inexplicablemente no hace referencia a las capacidades mínimas de esos Condensadores.
En mi Post anterior hice referencia a las capacidades máximas y mínimas tanto de la parte de AM como la de FM .
Contestando a tu pregunta, la capacidad está comprendida entre 10pF y 28pF esto es midiendo varios Condensadores variables, he obtenido otras medidas pero son muy pararecidas.
También te comento que en el post de referencia, el  amigo asterión comete un error de conceptos, el hecho de poner varios Condensadores variables en paralelo no soluciona ningún problema, si bien es cierto, aumentamos la capacidad máxima pero tambien aumentamos la capacidad mínima por lo que la relación Cmáx/Cmin se mantiene. 

Espero haber aclarado tus dudas.

Sal U2


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 17, 2012)

OK, ya  me he aclarado.

Volviendo al tema de si se puede cambiar el condensador variable por un Varicap, pues:

Tenemos que con una bobina de 118nH  (5 Vueltas sobre diametro de 8mm) y un condensador variable de 10 a 28pF podemos alcanzar frecuencias de entre 146.5MHz a 87.5MHz respectivamente (esto seria para FM comercial, cosa que no corresponde al tema)

Teniendo eso como ejemplo, supongamos que coloco la misma bobina en el receptor para aviación de este tema: 118nH  (5 Vueltas sobre diametro de 8mm) y que consigo cambiar el condensador variable por el Varicap BB545 el cual para las tensiones de alimentacion de este circuito tenemos que:
1V = 18pF
9V = 4.5pF (Aprox.) 

Utilizando Mini Ring Core Calculator obtenemos que con una bobina de 118nH:
1V = 18pF  .........109.2Mhz
9V = 4.5pF..........218.410Mhz

Y si cambio la bobina por una de 30nH (2.5 Vueltas sobre diametro de 8mm)
1V = 18pF  .........216.5Mhz
9V = 4.5pF..........433.2Mhz

Bueno dicho lo cual, pido ayuda. 
¿Alguien me confirma que esto este bien?
¿Creeis que podria conseguir esto cambiando el Condensador por un Varicap?
Y siendo realistas, es tan bonito como lo pinto o estoy flipando

Muchas gracias al que me ayude.

He de confesar que he utilizado este programa: Mini Ring Core Calculator 

http://todotecnicoymas.blogspot.com.es/2011/08/fabricacion-de-bobinas-e-inductores.html


----------



## miguelus (Sep 17, 2012)

Buenas tardes lolo2n3055
En primer lugar tengo que pedir perdón 
Esta mañana a primera hora seguramente estaba algo dormido y la formula no salió correctamente, lo correcto es  1/(2Πi.(√(L.C)).... "2Π"

Hay que tener en cuenta que en los circuitos resonantes, cuando los llevamos a la práctica, hay que añadir las capacidades de los transistores y demás componentes, estas capacidades parásitas pueden alcanzar hasta 20pF que habría que sumárselas al Condensador variable.
También hay que tener en cuenta que en paralelo con los Condensadores variables hay otro de poco valor que se utilizan para ajustar la sintonía y el margen de excursión de la frecuencia.
Veo que tu también utilizas el Ring Core, te felicito, es un buen programa.
 En cuanto a lo que planteas acerca de subir en frecuencia Hasta 400Mhz, no creo que pueda subir más de 300Mhz ya que seguramente habrá que cambiar valores de algunos Condensadores, pero todo es cuestión de experimentar y ver que pasa
Lo ideal es que dispusieras de un Generador de RF de esa manera todo sería más fácil.
Con el tema de los Varicap, la cosa es como planteas pero ten en cuenta lo expuesto acerca de las capacidades parásitas que siempre se suman a los que calculamos.

Sal U2


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 17, 2012)

No te preocupes por lo de la formula, ya que utilice el programita ( mas rápido)
Como parece que lo expuesto puede funcionar ya es cuestión de experimentar.
Asi que manos a la obra:

1º Problema el circuito

¿Como instalo el varicap? ¿así estaría bien?, yo creo que no porque R2 le crea una caída de tensión  al Varicap



Gracias MIGUELUS


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Sep 18, 2012)

Lolo, yo intenté lo mismo con el bb105 y no dió buen resultado. Recordá que las bandas de frecuencias que puedas sintonizar, van a depender en gran parte de la respuesta del transistor. Si utilizaste el bf494 u otro similar, olvidate de la uhf.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 18, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> No te preocupes por lo de la formula, ya que utilice el programita ( mas rápido)
> Como parece que lo expuesto puede funcionar ya es cuestión de experimentar.
> Asi que manos a la obra:
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes, el Condensador de 4k7 yo se lo pondría mucho más bajo, por ejemplo 100pF, recuerda que estamos en frecuencias superiores a 100Mhz.
La Resistencia de 10K que polariza el Varicap la veo algo baja, puede afectar al "Q" del circuito resonante, mejor ponla de 100k.
El Cátodo del Varicap al punto de unión Condensador de 100pF con la Resitencia de 100K, y el Ánodo del Varicap a masa, recuerda que los diodos Varicap se polarizan en inversa.
Si analizas en el esquema, el Condensador variable iría en realidad entre el Colector y masa ya que el lado contrario al Colector, para la RF, es masa ya que hay un condensador de desacoplo a masa.
 Espero haberlo explicado con claridad.

Sal U2


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 19, 2012)

Esta tarde me decidí a modificar el circuito, cambie el condensador variable por el Varicap bb545 y sorprendentemente funciono y mucho mejor que con el condensador.
Así que me decidí a hacer un video para compartirlo con ustedes, eso si se escucha poca cosa, porque dio la casualidad que cuando lo grabe no estaban muy habladores los pilotos eso y que un vecino le dio por ponerse en la calle a gritar, pero bueno lo importante es que veáis que con un Varicap se puede escuchar incluso mejor que con el condensador, espero que os guste:


----------



## Brunlab (Oct 5, 2012)

Hola, hoy toqueteando el circuito ( para ver que pasa al cambiar el valor de algunos condensadores)
He notado que si disminuyo o aumento la capacitancia del condensador de entrada (antena) o incluso el que tiene entre colector emisor, se pierden canales o se mueven del dial y algunos se escuchan mas flojos.
¿Que relación hay entre estas modificaciones y lo sucedido?
¿QUE FUNCIÓN TIENEN DICHOS CONDENSADORES?
Muchas gracias


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 6, 2012)

Brunlab pues a mi me pasa lo mismo, si cambio el valor de dichos condensadores también me pasa lo mismo.
Haber si alguien que este mas puesto en el tema nos puede aclarar para que sirve esos condensadores, yo también tengo curiosidad. 


Investigando un poquito en la red sobre banda aérea, he descubierto el termino: ACARS.
Y resulta que con este receptor se puede escuchar, yo lo he escuchado alguna que otra vez y siempre me preguntaba: ¿Que caraj..............es eso? jajajaa y fíjate tu lo que era, comunicaciones con el sistema ACARS.

El sonido que he logrado captar es muy parecido al de este vídeo:




Y resulta que con un PC y un programita puedo saber cosas del avion que esta pasando por encima mía:




 
Ya os contare si logro descifrar algo con el programita


----------



## lsedr (Oct 9, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:
			
		

> Brunlab pues a mi me pasa lo mismo, si cambio el valor de dichos condensadores también me pasa lo mismo.
> Haber si alguien que este mas puesto en el tema nos puede aclarar para que sirve esos condensadores, yo también tengo curiosidad.




C5 es capacitor de acoplamiento, se deja igual

solo deben variar C8 y el inductor, y así se cambia la frecuencia de sintonía.

saludos c


----------



## jorgelop (Mar 20, 2013)

Buenas noches, me gustaria saber si puedo usar el diodo 1n60, que segun vi en la hoja de datos tiene aplicaciones  de rf en radios y televisiones como detector.
Consegui una bobina de 1.5u Hy y tengo 3 transitores: bf495/bf494/MRF237 Cual me recomiendan?
Puedo llegar a tener problemas con la bobina y el diodo?
Saludos


----------



## Brunlab (Mar 21, 2013)

El diodo te puede valer pecfectamente.
La Inductancia aunque no sea la sulla para este circuitote puede valer.
Respecto a los transistores lo mejor es que pruebes ya que yo proe varios y no todos funcionaban bien, esos si deben de poder trabajar de mas de 400MHz si es de 1GHz mejor.
Consulta en :http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/B/C/5/4/BC548.shtml


----------



## jorgelop (Mar 23, 2013)

Mil gracias! no sabia que podia usar uno de los transistores mas comunes para RF 
Tengo un problema al haber armado el circuito en una placa. No se escucha nada. Use un poligon plane conectado a masa. Podria influir?
Por otra parte, estoy usando el bf494 y note que cada hoja de datos dice una disposicion de los pines, totalmente distinta. Alguien podria decirme como es que estan distribuidas sus terminales?
Otra cosa que noto es que con el volumen no logro regular nada si no cambiar el tipo de tono que suena en el parlante. Al variar el capacitor no cambia nada. Solo se escucha un poco distinto si toco el anodo del diodo. 
Si alguien puede ayudarme se los agradeceria


----------



## Brunlab (Mar 23, 2013)

A mi me paso lo mismo, lo monte en una como esta:





Haciendo las conexiones con hilo y todo correcto, luego me decidi a hacer una PCB para darle un mejor aspecto y no se escuchaba nada, me dio que pensar que pudiera ser a causa de las pistas, ( forma ,grosor, posición,etc) ya que como estamos hablando de frecuencias  altas :150-400MHz quizás den problemas de impedancia o algo por el estilo.
Yo uso esta antena( de fabricación propia) : 
Ver el archivo adjunto 81249
Me va de maravilla.
Me extraña eso, verifica que la hoja de datos corresponde con tu modelo.
Respecto a lo que tu dices ``volumen´´ no es control de volumen es de ganancia y es normal que te haga eso si no te va el circuito. parece que es cuestión de la PCB a mi me paso lo mismo.
Parece que lo mejor es montarlo haciendo las conexiones con hilo en placa perforada.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 23, 2013)

saluds. el circuito a mi me funcionó perfectamente. lo hice en pcb perforada. use el mismo transistor original que indica el diagrama. tengo un aeropuerto a 10 km, pero escucho aerpuertos de mucho mas lejos.

saludos c


----------



## Brunlab (Mar 24, 2013)

Si en una perforada va de maravilla el tema es cuando lo monto en una PCB ( las pistas las he comprobado muchas veces)  y todo correcto ( sera por la forma ,grosor, posición,etc que den problemas de impedancia o vete tu a saber)
Me pasa lo mismo que ha :jorgelop _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-vhf-uhf-220-mhz-400-mhz-aviacion-13903/index6.html#post783962_
Yo he probado con BF199 y con un UTC9018 de 1GHz son mas baratos y van de maravilla, Gracias por el dato, pero no me dejan enviarte un mensaje privado.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (May 11, 2013)

Hoy he descubierto una cosa curiosa.
De repente en mi escucha de aviones - torre, apareció un radio aficionado ( la voz se escuchaba rara, sera porque seria una emisión FM ) y me saturaba todo el espectro que este circuito puede sintonizar.

Aunque la conversación del Radio aficionado era un poco interesante, yo quería escuchar aviones, así que se me ocurrió quitar el conector del cable coaxial de la antena y colocarle entre el macho y la hembra una resistencia de 1K ( a ver que pasaba ) y sorpresa la mía, volvía a escuchar la banda aérea perfectamente y al radio aficionado situado en un punto del dial y mucho mas flojito.

¿ Me he fabricado un atenuador sin darme cuenta ? 

Yo creo que no porque esas cosas llevan condensadores, bobinas etc, pero no una simple resistencia en serie.
Pues lo dicho que opináis.


----------



## miguelus (May 11, 2013)

Buenas noches lolo2n3055

Pues estás algo equivocado, los Atenuadores únicamente llevan Resistencias.

Al poner una Resistencia en serie con el cable, has atenuado mucho la señal que entraba por la Antena, la señal del Radio Aficionado y la de los Aviones se han atenuado mucho y la del Radio Aficionado ya no tiene nivel suficiente para ser escuchada pero la de los Aviones sigue teniendo nivel suficiente para ser escuchada.

La Frecuencia de los Radio Aficionados en VHF es de 144Mhz a 146Mhz y la de Aviación Civil es de 118Mhz a 136Mhz, si la frecuencia de los Radio Aficionados entra en tu Receptor esto da una idea de lo deficiente que es tu Receptor en cuanto a selectividad se refiere.

Sal U2


----------



## lolo2n3055 (May 11, 2013)

Pues ala de casualidad en mi escucha he aprendido algo nuebo.

Entonces si coloco un potenciometro en serie con la antena, puedo hacerme un atenuador variable casero, porque la verdad es que el radio aficionado como siga así, no me dejara escuchar nada, solo a el, parece ser que esta cerquita.

Pues es el de este tema: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-vhf-uhf-220-mhz-400-mhz-aviacion-13903/#post83547

Estos días he estado intentando subir de frecuencia, normalmente escucho desde emisoras de radio FM las ultimas cerca de los 108 MHz hasta los 131.725 MHz (ACARS), pero me gustaría subir mas en frecuencia ya que en:
144 MHz se pueden escuchar radio aficionados 
156 MHz y 162 MHz servicio radiomarítimo
162MHz y 300 MHz bomberos, ambulancias y radio-taxis etc.

Y claro si en el titulo del tema me dice que se puede hasta los 400MHz.

Que es lo que tengo que modificar a parte de la bobina porque no hay manera.
Uso un 9018 (transistor hasta 1GHz) ademas de que cambie el condensador variable por un varicap.
El problema es que al subir en frecuencia mas de 136MHz se corta el sonido. y no hay manera.

¿Que se os ocurre que podría modificar ?


----------



## Brunlab (Abr 12, 2014)

Teniendo en cuenta que el C8 es de 18 pF  ( me supongo que eso sera el valor max ) y que quiero sustituirlo por DIODO VARICAP.

¿Como debo modificar el circuito?
Original:
Ver el archivo adjunto 7435




Ese esquema del diodo varicap lo he encontrado aqui: http://asterion.almadark.com/2010/02/01/como-reemplazar-un-condensador-variable-por-varicap/

¿Que diodo debo usar para tener entre 1 - 9V los 18 - 1pF ?







De estos ninguno porque la capacitancia mínima seria a 30 y tantos voltios


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2014)

Hola a todos , caro Brunlab, como los dos diodos varicaps estan en serie la maxima capacitancia  equivalente sera la mitad de uno solo , asi como buscas una capacitancia maxima de 18pF te recomendo enplear un diodo con unos 36pF de capacitancia maxima (eso a 0 volts de Vd inverso).
Haora como conectar los dos dibujos yo te recomendo poner un resistor de 10Kohmios conectado entre los dos anodos de los diodos varicap o sea un terminal de lo resistor es conectado en lo anodo del diodo superior y lo otro terminal del resistor es conectado a la tierra . Lo anodo de lo diodo varicap superior usteds conecta el a lo colector de lo transistor atraves de un capacitor ceramico disco de 1nF o 1000pF. Qualquer dudas adicionales , pergunteme es un plaser platicarmos.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes


----------



## Brunlab (Abr 12, 2014)

Gracias por su ayuda DANIEL, sera tu acento pero no te entiendo muy bien.

Esto es lo que he podido entender:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2014)

Brunlab dijo:


> Gracias por su ayuda DANIEL, sera tu acento pero no te entiendo muy bien.
> 
> Esto es lo que he podido entender:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108510
> ...


Quasi certo , lo diodo varicap inferior tiene su anodo conectado a la tierra portanto quite ese resistor inferior dibujado.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Brunlab (Abr 12, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Quasi certo , lo diodo varicap inferior tiene su anodo conectado a la tierra portanto quite ese resistor inferior dibujado.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


 




Que tal así?

Me podrías explicar cual es la función del diodo inferior, es decir, podría funcionar sin el?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2014)

Brunlab dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 108512
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108512
> 
> Que tal así?
> ...


Correcto , pero lo valor de lo capacitor de acoplamento es 1000pF como ya aclarado.
La función de los dos diodos varicaps en serie es tornalos mas insensible a la RF que es sobreposta a la tensión DC de sintonia. 
Usteds puede en la practica testear y despues conparar los resultados obtenidos en las duas montagens ( dos diodos en serie o uno solamente ). Para testear uno solo diodo varicap olvide lo resistor de 10Kohmios y lo diodo varicap superior , asi conecte lo capacitor de 1000pF directamente  a lo catodo del diodo varicap inferior mas lo resistor de 100Kohms .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Brunlab (Abr 13, 2014)

He probado los dos circuitos y funcionan bien, he podido variar la frecuencia como si del condensador C8 se tratase.
Eso si tuve que poner el condensador de acoplamiento con el transistor en vez de 1000 pF de 100pF
Estos son los esquemas probados:



Muchas gracias por la ayuda Daniel Lopes


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Abr 14, 2014)

Brunlab dijo:


> He probado los dos circuitos y funcionan bien
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108563



Si el circuito esta conectado a 9V puedo alimentar el varicap entre 0 y 28V.

Lo digo porque normalmente  eso son los valores entre los que trabajan los varicap, pero claro no se si afectaría al funcionamiento del receptor o del oscilador


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 14, 2014)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Si el circuito esta conectado a 9V puedo alimentar el varicap entre 0 y 28V.
> 
> Lo digo porque normalmente  eso son los valores entre los que trabajan los varicap, pero claro no se si afectaría al funcionamiento del receptor o del oscilador


Hola a todos , enbora lo receptor ande a 9Voltios , ese es acoplado a los diodos varicap por meo de un capacitor que por su vez barra la conponente DC enpleada a "sintonizar" los diodos varicaps que si pueden chegar a 28 Voltios para si obtenir la capacitancia nesesaria de sintonia.
A titulo de conocimento : los diodos varicaps son diodos de silicio que tienem su junción expecialmente "dopadas" para tener una mejor y optimizada relación de capacitancia equivalente por variación de tensión aplicada a els , donde esa tensión es reversa ( con tensiones directas ese diodos apresentan una junción de 0,6Voltios mui comun en los diodos enbasados en silicio ).
Asi quanto maior for la tensión reversa aplicada a la junción menor sera la capacitancia equivalente fornida por ese conponente. La variación de capacitancia equivalente fornida por tensión reversa generalmente no es linear y esa variación es mas abrupta en tensiones mas proximo del 0volt y despues tiene una taxa de variación mas lenta con tensiones altas o en lo final de la maxima tension reversa possible = a menor capacitancia possible.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Brunlab (May 23, 2014)

Toqueteando el circuito, me dio por desconectar la maya del coaxial de la antena del polo negativo y sorprendente mente pude sintonizar emisoras nuevas.

Entonces a modo de prueba me dio por conectar la MAYA DEL COAXIAL AL POLO POSITIVO y nuevamente sorprendido, se escuchaba todo con muchísimo menos ruido??????

¿Alguien me puede explicar lo que ha sucedido??? 

Tenia entendido que para aislar del ruido, la maya del coaxial se conecta a - no a +


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 23, 2014)

Quizaz hay una mejor adaptación de inpedancias proporcionando una mejor transferencia de lo sinal recebido por la antena  para lo circuito superregenerativo , en todo caso esa "dica" es mui bienvenida.
!Muchas gracias por lo dato!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Brunlab (May 24, 2014)

Pues si....., se escucha tanto conectando la maya del coaxial a - como a +.

Un dato mas para este circuito.


----------



## Brunlab (May 30, 2014)

lsedr dijo:


> La bobina es 1.8 uH
> En colores = Marron (1), Gris (8) y Oro (*0.1)=18*0.1=1.8



Tengo una duda sobre la inductancia:


¿Para que sirve?

Creo que es para derivar a tierra las frecuencias inferiores a las que se quiere sintonizar, ¿Es cierto?

¿Como calcular su valor? 

Porque una de 1,8uH y no menor o mayor?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 30, 2014)

Brunlab dijo:


> Tengo una duda sobre la inductancia:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 111272
> ¿Para que sirve?
> ...


Hola caro Brunlab , lo inductor de 1,8uH sirve para barrar la RF , pero sin trampar lo DC nesesario para andar lo transistor.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Brunlab (May 30, 2014)

¿Y como se a calculado ese valor de 1,8uH?
Lo pregunto porque poniendo una de 6uH lo que se sintoniza se escucha mas fuerte.

Asi me quedo la PCB:








Todo son componentes sacados de aparatos viejos incluido los SMD. Mas barato imposible.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 30, 2014)

Brunlab dijo:


> ¿Y como se a calculado ese valor de 1,8uH?
> Lo pregunto porque poniendo una de 6uH lo que se sintoniza se escucha mas fuerte.
> 
> Asi me quedo la PCB:
> ...


Mejor ainda si enplear una tarjeta en fibra de vidrio  de doble faz , donde una faz es lo plano tierra , una tecnica mui bienvenida en circuitos de RF principalmente en VHF.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2014)

Sugerencia para trabajos con VHF/UHF

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/armado-circuitos-rf-metodo-manhattan-11847/


----------



## mcrven (May 31, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sugerencia para trabajos con VHF/UHF
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/armado-circuitos-rf-metodo-manhattan-11847/



http://www.vk2zay.net/article/52

Bueno... amigos todos presentes y no presentes también.

Estuve tentado a pasar de largo este hilo pero, debido a que me enfrasqué en la lectura de todo el hilo, me he involucrado en darles algunos datos, ya que veo que, aún después de una evolución de más de tres años, persisten, lamentablemente, muchas dudas y lagunas acerca de  este tipo específico de receptores y también acerca del manejo de dispositivos de RF, sobre todo aquellos de frecuencias elevadas.

Fogonazo acaba de sugerir el método Manhattan para la construcción de etapas de RF elevada. Daniel Lopes ha posteado mucha información a partir de unos cuantos posts atrás. Anthony123 ha hecho sugerencias interesantes aparte de postear el diagrama de construcción del receptor tratado aquí. El colega Berlusconi de Italia, magistralmente traducido por Fogonazo-Google-translator hizo unos aportes muy buenos en la página Nº 2 del hilo.

Sin embargo, la falta de experiencia con este tipo de construcciones de los foreros que osaron emprender este proyecto, da a entender que olvidan o desconocen "El poder de la simpleza".

Receptores similares fueron de entre los primeros proyectos en el campo de la RF que yo emprendí por los comienzos de los '60, cuando apenas tenía licencia de Radio-Aficionado y con un colega amigo, se nos dio por construir un transceiver "portatil" que contaba con 2 etapas, un Transmisor de una sola válvula o tubo y un receptor super-regenerativo, similar al tratado aquí. Todo ello activado por un batería empaquetada con B1 = 1,5V para los filamentos de las válvulas, B2 = 4,5V que se utilizaba sólo para el micrófono que era una pastilla a carbón, de los utilizados en telefonía y B3 = 67V necesarios para la alimentación de placa de las válvulas. Ah, peso = 10 X el peso del transceiver, el cual era "PORTÁTIL" (El transceiver claro).

Los receptores super-regenerativos resultan ser muy sensibles (Ajustando adecuadamente la regeneración), pueden escuchar señales muy leves y muy distantes y, no son discriminativos en cuanto al tipo de mudulación presente en las señales. Vale decir que se puede recibir tanto emisoras de AM, como de FM e incluso de BLU, casi sin ningún enmascaramiento ni distorsión.

Se dejaron de utilizar debido a que, tanto la RF generada por el receptor, como la Frecuencia de regeneración, eran emitidas a través de la antena, con tanta energía que se podían triangular fácilmente sus coordenadas. De allí que, los servicios militares propusieron el desarrollo y uso de receptores super-Heterodinos.

En el link que se encuentra en primera línea verán un receptor super-regenerativo de diseño mejorado propuesto por un Radio-Aficionado. Incluye un amplificador de RF que aumentará la sensibilidad de recepción; QUENCHer para acondicionar las señales de audio.

En el diagrama proporcionado aquí, en el hilo veo algo diferente y que, quizás puede causar algún tipo de inconveniente en el funcionamiento del aparato. Es referente a la entrada de ANTENA. En prácticamente todos los diseños que he observado, la antena está conectada directamente al COLECTOR del transistor o DRAIN si es FET. Comprueben esto.

No vayan a entender que estoy sugiriendo que abandonen este proyecto y se enfrasquen en otro. Les sugiero que lleven a término el proyecto y que aprendan de su evolución.

Más adelante, terminado éste, construyan otro y comparen experiencias.

Es la única forma de aprender.

Saludos Fogonazo, Daniel, Anthony, DJ_Glenn, Berlusconi, El_Griego, Lsedr en fin, a todos los involucrados en este hilo.

Para los colegas: 73 y DX de YV5MHE

P.D.: Alguien de los presentes dejó establecido que "Los circuitos de Pablín ninguno funciona". Pués, les comento que varios fueron ensamblados para exorcisar esta aseveración, y les comento que NINGUNO dejó de funcionar. Observados y repensados sus diagramas, NINGUNO da muestras de no funcionar.

Les sugiero encarecidamente EVITAR tales aseveraciones.


----------



## Brunlab (May 31, 2014)

Valla discurso...........





mcrven dijo:


> http://www.vk2zay.net/article/52
> 
> En el diagrama proporcionado aquí, en el hilo veo algo diferente y que, quizás puede causar algún tipo de inconveniente en el funcionamiento del aparato. Es referente a la entrada de ANTENA. En prácticamente todos los diseños que he observado, la antena está conectada directamente al COLECTOR del transistor o DRAIN si es FET. Comprueben esto.



Y ¿que pasa si esta conectada directamente al COLECTOR del transistor o DRAIN si es FET?

¿Como se debería conectar ?


----------



## mcrven (May 31, 2014)

Brunlab dijo:


> Valla discurso...........
> 
> 
> Y ¿que pasa si esta conectada directamente al COLECTOR del transistor o DRAIN si es FET?
> ...



Aparentemente debería estar conectada, la antena, al colector o drain (Caso de FET).

En el circuito del hilo está conectada al Emisor del transistor.

Ahora, ¿Como DEBERÍA conectarse? Realmente, no lo sé, por eso es que sugiero que lo prueben ya que están con esa radio.

Pueden haber diferencias en cuanto a la sensibilidad de las señales a recibir o, la sensibilidad a las interferencias de las manos u objetos en la cercanía, mientras se manipula o ajusta.

Lo que sí creo que sería bueno es apantallar (blindar) el circuito dentro de una cajita de lata.

En fin... hay que experimentar.

Según, creo que tú mismo probaste con una inductáncia de regeneración de 6 µH en vez de la de 1.8µH y aparentemente, mejoró la recepción.


----------



## Brunlab (May 31, 2014)

Gracias por el dato de la antena, es cuestión de probar pero el caso es que tal y como esta funciona bien.

 Lolo2n3055 y yo hemos estado experimentado mucho con este circuito, si lees posts anteriores incluso hemos estado modificando el circuito para cambiar el condensador variable por un varicap.

En mi experiencia la sustitución es efectiva, aparte te puedo comentar que no hace falta ni meterlo en ninguna cajita metálica, ni método "Manhattan" y que al manipularlo con las manos NO le afecta a su funcionamiento (Hombre si toco la bobina se va de frecuencia pero que toque la mesa de madera por ej. no le afecta.)

Cierto es que para lo sencillo que es, es realmente bueno. Eso si hay que echarle horas en ajustarlo ( bobina, ganancia, sintonia.............)

Lo que si te discutiría es el valor del choque de RF o inductancia, este según he podido observar en distintas pruebas este valor es crucial, si logro sintonizar con un valor determinado al cambiarlo ya no se escucha nada o se escucha mas flojo.

He estado investigando como calcular el valor según la frecuencia a sintonizar, ahora estoy intentando sintonizar en los 118MHz y para ello he tenido que cambiar el valor de 1,8 a 6 y parece que se escucha con fuerza con ese valor.

Esta es una formula que he encontrado: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/vk200-choque-10uh-57632/#post507870

Valor de choque de RF (en uH) = 1000uH / Frecuencia (en MHz)

Valor de choque de RF= 1000 / 118 = 8.4uH
Como no tenia ese valor probé con la de 6 y se escucha bien ( con la de 1.8uH no se escuchaba nada)  quizás una mas ajustada a ese valor seria lo idóneo.

Pero claro ¿porque me dice que le ponga 1,8 si a:
220MHz seria= 4.5uH
400MHz seria= 2.5uH

Eso y lo de la antena son cosas a discutir.


----------



## mcrven (May 31, 2014)

Brunlab dijo:


> Esta es una formula que he encontrado: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/vk200-choque-10uh-57632/#post507870
> 
> Valor de choque de RF (en uH) = 1000uH / Frecuencia (en MHz)
> 
> ...



Como pudiste ver, ese choque es fijo para toda la banda y tampoco te va a afectar si cambias de banda. Es más bien un inductor y se utiliza para hacer oscilar el Transistor a una frecuencia determinada que se varía con el potenciómetro. La frecuencia de recepción, la de la emisora que se recibe en un momento dado, desvía la frecuencia del oscilador y las diferencias de fase es lo que permite que sea audible o percibible la señal de modulación.

Puedes encontrar más información de todo el espectro de aparatos e instrumentos el el Radio Amateur Handbook de la ARRL. Busca en la red que existen varias versiones digitales, que se pueden bajar gratuitamente. Todos los años publican una versión nueva en idioma inglés y se publicaron algunas versiones en español.

No conozco el link actual y, no me ofrezco para pasártelo pues, es de un peso increíble y está subdividido en varios tomos.

Aquí te dejo un material que les puede interesar: http://www.eix.co.uk/Articles/Radio/Welcome.htm

Y algo más donde puedes ubicar más circuitos: https://www.google.co.ve/search?q=s...jA4fhsASHx4LQCQ&ved=0CDcQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=610

El asunto de la forma VK-200 es conocido por muchos de nosotros. No se si es adecuada para este fin. Sería cosa para experimentar.

Saludos y éxitos con el proyecto.

P.D.: Como mencioné en mi primer post en este hilo, antes de postear lo leí completamente.

Casualmente encontré el link para descargar el Handbook: http://eb1dgc.webcindario.com/libros.htm

*  ARRL 2007 Handbook 172Mb File*

Verás este nombre de archivo. Le das un click y a esperar, que es largo.


----------



## Brunlab (Jun 1, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> Como pudiste ver, ese choque es fijo para toda la banda y tampoco te va a afectar si cambias de banda. Es más bien un inductor y se utiliza para hacer oscilar el Transistor a una frecuencia determinada que se varía con el potenciómetro. La frecuencia de recepción, la de la emisora que se recibe en un momento dado, desvía la frecuencia del oscilador y las diferencias de fase es lo que permite que sea audible o percibible la señal de modulación.



Pues me estáis liando, porque según Daniel Lopes sirve para eliminar la RF sin tapar la DC. 



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Brunlab , lo inductor de 1,8uH sirve para barrar la RF , pero sin trampar lo DC nesesario para andar lo transistor.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Ademas esa oscilación se crea en la carga / descarga del condensador C7, cuando se carga y supera los 0.7V se polariza el transistor descargándose por  base / emisor, entonces entra en corte y vuelve a cargar, dependiendo del las resistencias R3,R4 y el Pot. cargara mas o menos rápido.


Haber pregunto sobre la L2:  
Ver el archivo adjunto 7435

Ademas de que si la cambio de valor, no se escucha nada pero si la cambio por una cercana a  la calculada se escucha mas fuerte.



mcrven dijo:


> Aparentemente debería estar conectada, la antena, al colector o drain (Caso de FET).
> 
> En el circuito del hilo está conectada al Emisor del transistor.
> 
> ...


Referente a esto, lo probé esta tarde y también se escucha, pero es mas inestable al sintonizar ya que empieza a trompetear, recomiendo dejarlo como esta ( antena en el Emisor ).

PD: Gracias por el enlace, download ............................


mcrven dijo:


> Le das un click y a esperar, que es largo.


Eso no es nada, yo tengo los 100Mb de ONO jajaja............


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 1, 2014)

Hola caro Brunlab , lo inductor "L2" permite a lo emissor del transistor realimentar RF  por meo de "C4" a lo colector (configuración  base comun)  y sin ese inductor la RF si perde por "C6" para la tierra por meo de "C7". Haora la antena tanbien puede sener acoplada a lo colector por meo de un capacitor de pequeño valor (algunos pF y nada mas) o puede tanbien sener acoplada por meo de una bobina de una espira cerca de "L1" (acoplamento inductivo) pero eso como tudo en un receptor superregenerativo es enpirico o sea por tentativa y erro , haora saper exactamente como anda cada conponente de un receptor superregenerativo es mui dificil y como ese tipo de receptor en realidad es para praticar RF y ese no sirve para uso profissionales.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 2, 2014)

Brunlab dijo:


> Haber pregunto sobre la L2:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 7435
> 
> Ademas de que si la cambio de valor, no se escucha nada pero si la cambio por una cercana a  la calculada se escucha mas fuerte.
> ...



Bueno, ahí tenemos unos datos que obtuviste por experimentación (empíricos) y que, ahora, son comunes a más personas.

http://www.psaxtiria.net/forum/archive/index.php/t-12153.html

En este enlace verás cinco links, de los cuales podrás bajar la versión 2013 del handbook y, como dices tener conexión veloz, pues ala chaval que pa' luego es tarde. Lo estoy bajando en este preciso instante y voy por el tercer download, que no permiten bajarlos sino con intervalos de más de una hora. A menos que pagues por ello.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Brunlab , lo inductor "L2" permite a lo emissor del transistor realimentar RF  por meo de "C4" a lo colector (configuración  base comun)  y sin ese inductor la RF si perde por "C6" para la tierra por meo de "C7". Haora la antena tanbien puede sener acoplada a lo colector por meo de un capacitor de pequeño valor (algunos pF y nada mas) o puede tanbien sener acoplada por meo de una bobina de una espira cerca de "L1" (acoplamento inductivo) pero eso como tudo en un receptor superregenerativo es enpirico o sea por tentativa y erro , haora saper exactamente como anda cada conponente de un receptor superregenerativo es mui dificil y como ese tipo de receptor en realidad es para praticar RF y ese no sirve para uso profissionales.
> !Fuerte abrazo !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Aquí te replicó Daniel y, como puedes ver, no hay contradicciones. Lo único que puedo objetar y no mucho, es lo referente a lo empírico del receptor superregenerativo que, en estos momentos de la historia y de la tecnología, aunque parezca mentira, vuelve a tomar auge.

Ahora tenemos componentes que permiten un aprovechamiento más estable del que lográbamos con las válvulas. Como ejemplo de uso cito los TX y RX de los controles para puertas de garage. Sus receptores son superregenerativos y los instalados en en los RC para aeromodelismo también.

En el Handbook hay una sección con tratamiento matemático y todo. Amén que hay todo un mundo relacionado en la red.

Disfrútalo.

Saludos a todos los seguidores:


----------



## Brunlab (Jun 2, 2014)

Respecto a las Inductancias:

¿Cual es el ancho de banda de la EC24 -1R8K?

Según su PDF es de 1.8uH y no deja pasar a tierra 125MHz. 

Pero y su ancho de banda donde viene, lo pregunto para saber la mínima y la máxima frecuencia que puedo sintonizar sin que sea enviada a tierra
Ver el archivo adjunto EC22 PequeÃ±as.PDF


----------



## mcrven (Jun 2, 2014)

Brunlab dijo:


> Respecto a las Inductancias:
> 
> ¿Cual es el ancho de banda de la EC24 -1R8K?
> 
> ...



XL = 2ΠfL = 6.28 * 125000000 Hz * 0.0000018 H = 1413Ω

Si la f aumenta, XL también. Si f disminuye, XL también.

O sea XL es proporcional a f cuando L no cambia.

Para conocer el ancho de banda, se debería conocer el Q y para saber eso, se debería conocer las características físicas del bobinado.

Saludos:


----------



## Brunlab (Jun 3, 2014)

Pues segun su PDF el Q es de 70




¿Cual es su formula para sacar el ancho de banda?


----------



## mcrven (Jun 3, 2014)

Aquí les dejo el link de wikipedia que trata el asunto del factor de calidad "Q" en inductores, capacitores y demás componentes pasivos. Así como también la selectividad asociada.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Factor_de_calidad


----------



## Brunlab (Jun 3, 2014)

Entonces el ancho de banda del choke EC24 -1R8K seria:

Ancho de banda= 125 / 70= 1.785MHz

125 - 1.785= 123.21 MHz
125 + 1.785= 126.785 MHz

Me enviara a tierra las frecuencias hasta los 123.21MHz y a partir de los 126.785MHz

¿Es así? 
Yo creo que no porque con ella puesta en el circuito, escucho lo que se emite en 128.500MHz APP de Sevilla


Ver el archivo adjunto 111557


----------



## miguelus (Jun 4, 2014)

Buenos días.

Hay que aclarar que los elementos de sintonía, en este Receptor, son L1 y C8, ambos componentes forman un circuito "Tanque Paralelo".

La bobina L2, en principio, no forma parte del circuito de sintonía, hace las funciones de Choque de RF, su misión es producir en el Emisor del Transistor una alta impedancia con respecto a GND, para la polarización de continua únicamente influye R6 que está en serie con L2.

Si cambiamos el valor de L2 y cambia la sintonía es por estamos variando capacidades parásitas en el circuito.

Por mucho que juguemos con el "Q" de la bobina no conseguiremos mejoras apreciables en la separación de las distintas emisoras.

Al utilizar este tipo de Receptores estamos condenados a tener anchos de banda muy grandes (o más)   no nos queda más remedio que escuchar varias emisoras al mismo tiempo.

Por otra parte ese gran ancho de banda, en algunas aplicaciones es una ventaja, por ejemplo los telemandos, los Walkie Talkie de juguete y alguna otra aplicación donde no se necesita mucha calidad y si un bajo precio.

Si queremos introducirnos en el mundo de la escucha, pronto nos daremos cuenta que estos cacharros son únicamente una "curiosidad técnica"

Por otra parte este tipo de Receptor tienen una tendencia innata a emitir señales en las proximidades de la frecuencia en la que estamos tratado de sintonizar, este problema se agrava si ponemos una antena exterior y si estamos en las proximidades de un Aeropuerto...   pues eso.

Pensemos  si este tipo de Receptores tuvieran una utilidad práctica, ¿por qué se han inventado los Receptores Superheterodinos.

Animo a todos a experimentar con este tipo de Receptores, se pasan muy buenos ratos 

Sal U2


----------



## elgriego (Jun 4, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Pensemos  si este tipo de Receptores tuvieran una utilidad práctica, ¿por qué se han inventado los Receptores Superheterodinos.
> 
> 
> 
> Sal U2



Hola Seguramente ,esa hubiera sido una interesante pregunta para plantearsela al padre de ambos sistemas, El Genial H Armstrong.

Saludos


----------



## Brunlab (Jun 4, 2014)

Muy bien toda esa teoría, pero a efectos prácticos, me gustaría saber como se calcula el ancho de banda del CHOKE de RF:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-vhf-uhf-220-mhz-400-mhz-aviacion-13903/index8.html#post921244_
¿Eso se calcula así? es que es lo que he encontrado online, y no todo lo que hay en la red es verdad.

Que si.......... que tiene un ancho de banda muy grande el RECEPTOR y que los elementos de sintonía, en este RECEPTOR son L1 y C8, OK.
 Pero yo quiero saber mas respecto al funcionamiento del CHOKE, llamarme pesado o cabezón, yo tan solo quiero aprender y que mejor sitio que este para aprender del tema.

Vale que por mucho que juguemos con el "Q" de la bobina no conseguiremos mejoras apreciables en la separación de las distintas emisoras, pero que si coloco un Choke cuya frecuencia de resonancia (SRF) es de 430MHz y sintonizo en 128MHz pues no se escucha nada porque se deriva a tierra.

Por eso hago inca pie en la importancia de colocar un Choke lo mas ajustado a la frecuencia que quiero sintonizar y me supongo que su ancho de banda también lo debe se ser.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 4, 2014)

Brunlab dijo:


> Muy bien toda esa teoría, pero a efectos prácticos, me gustaría saber como se calcula el ancho de banda del CHOKE de RF:
> _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-vhf-uhf-220-mhz-400-mhz-aviacion-13903/index8.html#post921244_
> ¿Eso se calcula así? es que es lo que he encontrado online, y no todo lo que hay en la red es verdad.
> 
> ...





Buenas tardes.

Lo que estás planteando tiene difícil respuesta, son demasiadas variables 

La bobina L2 forma parte del circuito de realimentación, evidentemente el valor que pongamos influirá en la gama de frecuencias en las que el circuito funcionará, dependerá del tipo de Transistor que utilicemos, tendremos que elegir uno con la suficiente Ft para garantizar que es adecuado para la frecuencia deseada.

También influirá el valor de la Resistencia e Emisor R6 y la posición del Potenciómetro R5 de 5KΩ.

El Condensador C4 tendrá una influencia vital ya que es el encargado de realimentar el Transistor para que funcione adecuadamente en un margen de frecuencias.

La construcción física tendrá mucha influencia debido a las capacidades e inductancias parásitas.

Si, como dices, no te funciona bien en frecuencias cercanas a los 430Mhz, puede ser que  el Transistor elegido no sea el más adecuado para trabajar en esa frecuencia o que tu "montaje" no sea lo más adecuado, en UHF es muy importante la disposición de los componentes, las patitas de los componentes tienen que ser extremadamente cortas.

Ten en cuenta que de 128Mhz a 430Mhz hay una relación de más de 1 a 3 y para un circuito tan simple es excesivo. 

Como verás son demasiadas variables a tener en cuenta, lo bueno es que podemos jugar con todas ellas, a unos les irá bien unos valores, a otros será todo lo contrario.

Quizás exista una ecuación de 20 (o más) incógnitas que nos permita calcular todos los componentes para este tipo de circuitos, si la hay, la desconozco  

Todos, cuando empezamos, tuvimos los mismos problemas, pero pasamos muy buenos ratos 

Sal U2


----------



## mcrven (Jun 4, 2014)

Brunlab dijo:


> Muy bien toda esa teoría, pero a efectos prácticos, me gustaría saber como se calcula el ancho de banda del CHOKE de RF:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/921244/ _¿Eso se calcula así? es que es lo que he encontrado online, y no todo lo que hay en la red es verdad.
> 
> Que si.......... que tiene un ancho de banda muy grande el RECEPTOR y que los elementos de sintonía, en este RECEPTOR son L1 y C8, OK.
> Pero yo quiero saber mas respecto al funcionamiento del CHOKE, llamarme pesado o cabezón, yo tan solo quiero aprender y que mejor sitio que este para aprender del tema.
> ...



Esto se pone interesante. Para ti porque vas a aprender cosas nuevas, para algunos de nosotros, porque vamos a re-aprender cosas. Me refiero a cálculos, desde luego y, repaso de conceptos.

1.- Para saber hacia adonde vamos, debemos establecer una meta y, un propósito.

2.- La meta, según lo planteado en el último post es: "Saber calcular el ancho de banda de un choke" y este no es más que un "INDUCTOR" sin más. Recordemos que "CHOKE" es un vocablo ingles que se traduce al castellano como "ESTRANGULADOR".

3.- El propósito es: "Utilizar este inductor como filtro en circuitos de RF".

4.- Los parámetros inherentes a un inductor son:

a) Inductancia
b) Resistencia DC del conductor que forma la bobina o devanado.
c) Reactancia Inductiva - resistencia al flujo de corrientes alternas.

5.- Cada uno de los parámetros del inductor es influido por la frecuencia de las corrientes alternas que se van a aplicar.

6.- Los inductores puede utilizarse en circuitos resonantes, en combinación con capacitores adecuados (tanques) o solos, en función de choques y/o filtros.

7.- En ambas funciones del punto 6, resulta incluida una cualidad, tanto para los inductores como para los capacitores, la cual representa la "Calidad" de los mismos y a esta cualidad se le ha denominado: "Factor de Calidad" (Quality Factor) y se designa por la letra "Q". No me extiendo más, que el tema está tratado ampliamente.

8.- El "ancho de banda" es inherente al "Q" y deberá conocerse y/o adecuarse a la selectividad deseada para el circuito que se está desarrollando.

Ahora vamos a hacer unos numeritos:

Según tu interés has seleccionado el inductor EC24-1R8K de 1.8 µH, Q=70 mínimo, Resistencia DC = 0,23Ω - El Q real del inductor = 78,26.

Como esas lecturas, a excepción de la RDC, dependen de la f0 pues, vamos a determinar cual es el valor utilizado para la medición.

Q = XL / R

Como no nos dan XL pues, lo despejamos:  XL = Q*R = 70*0.23 = 16.1

Como XL = 2Π*f*L y la única incógnita aún es f, despejemos: f = XL / 2Π*L = 16.1 / 2*3.1416*0.0000018 = 1.424.778.7 Hz o lo que es lo mismo, 1,425 MHz.

Haciéndolo simple, parece ser que el generador del medidor está fijado a 1,5 MHz. Según lo indicado en la hoja de datos que publicaste, se trata de un medidor LC de HP.

Todos los datos publicados en las hojas de datos derivan de mediciones tomadas con instrumentos "ESTÁNDAR" y las medidas se toman en ambientes controlados estándar.

Ahora, vamos a determinar si ese "CHOKE" es o no apropiado para el receptor que va a cubrir un ancho de banda previsto de entre 220 MHz hasta 440 MHz.

El ancho de banda será de Δf = f2 - f1 = 440 - 220 = 220 MHz

El Q adecuado será de Q = f0 / f2 - f1 = f0 / Δf (Variación de frecuencia) = 330 / 220 = 1.5

Con un "Q" = 1,5 sería suficiente para un ancho de banda de 220 MHz a frecuencia central f0 = 330 MHz.

Ahora veremos cual es el Q de ese inductor a 330 MHz.

XL = 2Π*f*L = 6.28*330000000*.0000018 = 3370,32 Ω

Q = XL / R = 3.370,32 / 0,23 = 14.653,565

No vayas a creer que el choke tiene ancho de banda muy alto porque los datos dicen 70. Eso es para 1,5 MHz, frecuencia a la cual lo midieron en el laboratorio.

El valor más importante para el uso que se le da en esa radio será la XL, pues esa "resistencia" al flujo de la RF será lo que impida que fluya hacia donde no debe. O no se desea, claro está.

Por otro lado, no vayas a creer que a los 220 MHz o a los 440MHz, tu receptor quedará en Cero Señal y no se escuchará más nada. La sensibilidad a las frecuencias laterales irá disminuyendo muy despacio, a medida que uno se aleja de ellas.

Ahora que sí tienes un error, creo que derivado de uno de los posts anteriores, en el cual mencionan y tú repites que, la mejora del Q no hace que las emisoras se escuchen más separadas. Un Factor Q más elevado conlleva una selectividad más elevada (ancho de banda reducido). Y para el tanque de sintonía (L1, C8) esto sí es válido. Te dejo la tarea de investigar cómo se logra mejorar el Q. En el Handbook encontrarás respuestas.

Saludos por hoy y... a seguir practicando. "Las destrezas se adquieren practicando" (The practice makes it best.).


----------



## Brunlab (Jun 4, 2014)

Aclarado lo del Ancho de banda. Si no eres profesor, métete a ello porque explicas de maravilla.

Leído tu post, me quedo con este dato:



mcrven dijo:


> El valor más importante para el uso que se le da en esa radio será la XL, pues esa "resistencia" al flujo de la RF será lo que impida que fluya hacia donde no debe. O no se desea, claro está.



Estoy leyendo el Handbook, pero lleva su tiempo.......... 

Bueno muchas gracias  y ya os contare mis avances.





miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Lo que estás planteando tiene difícil respuesta, son demasiadas variables
> 
> ...


Pues es lo que yo decia, si cambio L2 se escucha o no. Con lo cual es vital su valor.
El transistor es de 1GHz creo que voy sobrado para 118MHz que es lo que estoy intentando escuchar
La posición del Potenciómetro R5, pues igual con el escucho mas o menos fuerte incluso hay veces que se va la sintonia y empieza a petardear.

No lo  de los 430MHz era un ejemplo, yo intento sintonizar los 118MHz ya que en 128.500 se escucha muy bien, el tema esque no logro sintonizar en 118MHz y creo que es porque devo aumentar el el valor de L2 por una de 2.2 uH ya que con la de 1.8uH no hay manera y con una de 6.8uH se mete demasiado la FM comercial que queda cerca.
Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 4, 2014)

Brunlab dijo:


> Aclarado lo del Ancho de banda. Si no eres profesor, métete a ello porque explicas de maravilla.
> 
> Leído tu post, me quedo con este dato:
> 
> ...



L2 nada tiene que ver con la banda de sintonía. Fabrica L1 con una espira más y cuenta el resultado. O mejor aún, consige un C8 de Mayor capacidad, así se elevará el Q del tanque. Con el incremento de L2 solo estás logrando mayor sensibilidad.

No hay de que agradecer, amigo.

Es el sentido y espíritu de los foros debatir y colaborar en lo posible. En especial este.



> ... Estoy leyendo el Handbook, pero lleva su tiempo..........


Pues verás... De tu tierra salió esto: "Para aprender hay tres formas a saber y ellas son Andar, ver y Leer".

Adelante pues, que con esto se aprende mucho...

Saludos:


----------



## Brunlab (Jun 6, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> Fabrica L1 con una espira más y cuenta el resultado.



El circuito esta modificado y el circuito tanque va con Varicap y su correspondiente Potenciometro

Así que modifique L1 a 4 vueltas ( antes tenia 3 ) y ya conseguí sintonizar la ultima emisora de la FM que en mi caso esta en los 107.8 MHz ( FM ) y al giro del POT. consigo escuchar los ACARS de los aviones en los 131.725MHz ( AM )

Entre medio ( del giro del pot. de sintonia ) se hace el silencio, pero al disminuir la ganancia se escuchaba el típico ruido rosa y de fondo muy leve una emisora:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6c/Pink_noise.ogg

Pensé que hay sintonizaba algo que entraba con fuerza por la antena, así que decidí atenuar la entrada de antena con una resistencia en serie de 1K ( antena - R - receptor ) y ajustar la ganancia. Para mi sorpresa, empece a escuchar una emisora de Marruecos ya que se escuchaba en Árabe 
 Yo vivo en Cadiz al otro lado del Estrecho de Gibraltar:






Entonces ajustando la ganancia y con ese atenuador casero, encontré un punto en el cual sintonizaba desde los 107.8 MHz a mas de 131.725MHz sin ese silencio de por medio.
Luego sintonice en 128MHz Sevilla APP y escuche la conversación de un avión con Sevilla APP donde mandaba a dicho avión a los 118.500 MHz para pasar con torre entonces con un ligero toque en al Pot.  escuche al mismo piloto hablando con la torre en los 118.500 MHz, eso si la emisora de Marruecos se escuchaba cada vez que el piloto dejaba de hablar.

Me da que pensar que es algún armónico de alguna emisora de Maruecos, ya que ha veces también escucho a mi vecino que emite en en la banda ciudadana y cuando la propagación esta buena a un Italiano en la CB. 

¿Alguna idea de como eliminar dichos armónicos?

Cada día esta mas interesante este receptor.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 6, 2014)

Hola caro conpañero Don Brunlab , si quieres oir platicas entre aeronaves y torres de control te recomendo armar un receptor tipo superheterondino  por ese ser mucho mas sensible y incluso selectivo .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Brunlab (Jun 6, 2014)

¿Algún esquemático de un receptor tipo superheterondino para dichos propósitos?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 7, 2014)

Brunlab dijo:


> ¿Algún esquemático de un receptor tipo superheterondino para dichos propósitos?


Te recomendo mirar esa dirección aca : http://www.sentex.ca/~mec1995/circ/aviarx/aviarx.html, o esa aca : http://py2ohh.w2c.com.br/trx/corujinhavhf/corujinhavhf.htm.
Aca otro sitio mui bueno :http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas.htm.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 7, 2014)

Brunlab dijo:


> ¿Algún esquemático de un receptor tipo superheterondino para dichos propósitos?



En el Handbook hay varios.


----------



## Brunlab (Jun 7, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> En el Handbook hay varios.



Si ya lo se, lo preguntaba por si conocíais alguno probado y comentado en este foro, como lo ha sido este _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-vhf-uhf-220-mhz-400-mhz-aviacion-13903/index8.html#post922627_

Como veo que no lo hay investigare lo que comenta Daniel y los que hay en el Handbook.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 7, 2014)

Brunlab dijo:


> Si ya lo se, lo preguntaba por si conocíais alguno probado y comentado en este foro, como lo ha sido este_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/922627/ _
> Como veo que no lo hay investigare lo que comenta Daniel y los que hay en el Handbook.
> 
> Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.



Como podrás darte cuenta, el receptor planteado aquí es un experimento vivo y continuado. Es como el cuento de nunca acabar. Cada uno le pone un poquito de esto, un poquito de aquello, etc.

Los del handbook y otros tantos más, son diseños de ingenieros y/o técnicos muy experimentados y lo mejor de todos es que fueron probados.

El receptor superheterodino, a partir de la Etapa de Frecuencia Intermedia es igual a todos los demás receptores de este tipo. Las únicas diferencias apreciables entre uno y otro, reside en los tanques de la etapa de antena y la del oscilador local o de batido. Esto porqué cambian según la banda, que algunos traen una sola y otros son multibandas o banda corrida.

Lo bueno es que se siga experimentando y así aprendiendo.

Hasta el siguiente paso, pues...

Saludos a todos:


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 8, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Te recomendo mirar esa dirección aca : http://www.sentex.ca/~mec1995/circ/aviarx/aviarx.html
> Daniel Lopes.



Pues este que comenta Daniel:







Ya lo venden en un Kit para montarlo y parece que utiliza el mismo esquema:

http://es.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=receptor+Kit+band+air&catId=0






Si os fijáis las bobinas las trae hechas en la PCB:

http://www.sentex.ca/~mec1995/circ/aviarx/135.html

Lo que no vendan estos chinos...............................


----------



## ea6rf (Jun 8, 2014)

Entonces si las bobinas las trae hechas la pcb no se puede trastear , les quita gracia bajo mi punto de vista , hay un kit de cebek que es receptor radio comercial pero ajustando la bobina recibe en banda aerea pero solo el segmento de vhf


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 8, 2014)

Hola a todos dejo aca otro proyecto de un receptor aeronautico , en realidad un Kit para sener armado pero como hay buenas informaciones es possible clonar el.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Brunlab (Jun 9, 2014)

ea6rf dijo:


> Entonces si las bobinas las trae hechas la pcb no se puede trastear , les quita gracia bajo mi punto de vista



¿Pero que quieres trastea en esas bobinas?
Recuerdo que se trata de escuchar la Banda Aerea y ya esta todo OK.
Lo que si esta bien para iniciarse en este mundo de la radio.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 12, 2014)

Hola a todos , !saludos desde Brasil ! Dejo aca un proyecto de un pequeño y sensillo receptor portatil para banda aeronauctica. Los transistores pueden sener canbiados por qualquer tipo "NPN" general para uso en audio (BC547 , BC548 etc...)
Desejo que le gusten.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## TULLIO (Ago 11, 2014)

Hola a todos. En las paginas 702 a 706 de la revista Everyday Practical Electronics del mes de Octubre de 2003, hay un receptor super-regenerativo interesante, que va de los 85 a los 150 Mhz. Se puede ver en internet,sin problemas. Lo unico es que esta en idioma ingles.Suerte.TULLIO


----------



## AntenA-Boy (Oct 10, 2014)

el transistor que va ahi puede ser un BF494 o 495 ,,son economicos y  faciles de conseguir, yo tengo un circuito de VHF regenerativo de la lupin con un AF106 (algo medio dificild e conseguir)  y lo arme cuando era pibe ,,hace ya casi 25 o 28 años,,y anduvo muy bien,, logre escuchar aviones que venian de entrerrios y yo estaba en moron,, si les interesa les paso el diagrama,.saludos


----------



## tiago (Oct 11, 2014)

AntenA-Boy , éstas cosas siempre son interesantes, si no para unos, seguro que sí para otros.
Sube el diagrama que lo veamos.

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 11, 2014)

Buenos dias Gente,El Colega AntenA-Boy,Me trajo recuerdos de tiempos mas felices, de inocencia Juvenil,y no pude evitar la tentacion de abrir el baul de los recuerdos,En donde guardo las Lupin ,Y extraer estos Simples pero efectivos circuitos,No esperen grandes desempeños,son circuitos para adentrarse en los misterios de la Rf,y apreender ,pero con las limitaciones propias de su poca elaboracion.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 11, 2014)

Hola a todos , desafortunadamente lo viejo transistor "AF106" es actualmente un tipo rarissimo en si obtenir.
Quizaz pueda sener sacado de un viejisimo receptor de FM transistorizado de la decada de 60'. creo que un possible reenplazo sea lo "AF239" que puede sener sacado de algun tuner UHF de TV  por tanbien sener "PNP" y tecnologia enbasada en "Germanio".
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 11, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Buenos dias Gente,El Colega AntenA-Boy,Me trajo recuerdos de tiempos mas felices, de inocencia Juvenil,y no pude evitar la tentacion de abrir el baul de los recuerdos,En donde guardo las Lupin ,Y extraer estos Simples pero efectivos circuitos,No esperen grandes desempeños,son circuitos para adentrarse en los misterios de la Rf,y apreender ,pero con las limitaciones propias de su poca elaboracion.
> 
> Saludos Atte El Griego.



 @elgriego Arme un pdf mas liviano y lo subo con la info/circuitos que subiste...espero que no te moleste.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 13, 2014)

Buenas Gente,Aqui les dejo otro diseño,de la revista Nueva Electronica,decada del 80,Que jovenes que eramos!!!. Se Trata de Un receptor a super reaccion,Nosotros le decimos regenerativo

Que lo disfruten.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## Norberto (Oct 23, 2014)

Tengo ganas de armar el receptor multibanda de NEOTEO con un sintonizador de TV y me gustaria recibir la banda de aviacion pero por lo que vi en internet lo mas interesante se transmite en AM y el receptor utiliza un TDA7000 que solo recibe demodula FM, la pregunta es si es posible detectar AM por alguna otra pata del TDA7000, por lo que vi podria ser por la pata 12 pero me gustaria saber si alguien experimento algo o si alguien armo el receptor de NEOTEO y puede probar esa modificacion desde ya muchas gracias a todo el foro


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 23, 2014)

Hola a todos , caro Norberto te recomendo altamente enplear lo CI TDA1072 porque  ese CI fue especialmente desahollado para demodular AM con alta performance.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kakemarake (Dic 3, 2015)

hola , tengo un sintonizador de sat analogico y le he sacado señal de la frecuencia intermedia
de 480mhz  y la  recibo a traves de un medidor de campo en 480mhz,     si muevo la frecuencia 
del medidor de campo  a 430mhz tambien recibo, la pregunta  en que frecuencia estara el sintonizador,   seria  frecuencia mas la diferencia entre 480 y 430 ,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2015)

Hola Don kakemarake , generalmente los antiguos receptores satelitales analogicos recebian una banda conpreendida entre 950MHz hasta 1450Mhz o mas aun (quizaz 2050MHz ) dependendo si ese equipo es  mas nuevo . 
Lo ideal serias tener disponible en las manos un generador de RF con rango ya aclarado  y probar .
La banda de FI (480MHz) es ancha (20 MHz ) para puder recibir canales "Full transponder". 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

